# Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!



## Anaconda1983 (10. Dezember 2009)

Hallo liebe Angelfreunde!!

ich hätte mal eine frage an euch,möchte mir ein paar Karpfenruten zulegen und bin mir nicht sicher ob es was ist...

hier die daten dazu...

*3x Ultimate Black Widow Karpfenruten 3,60m lang 2,75 lbs neues Modell 2008
3x Westline Futura Runner 9+1 Kugellager Karpfen- Freilaufrolle Gr. 40 inkl. Esatzspulen

1x ProLogic Tri Lux Rod Pod

1x Rodpod Tasche

3x Bissanzeiger von Skorpion 3000+ Carp inkl. Schutztasche

3x Rutenhalter / Rutenklemmen



**2x ca. 200m Schnur Damyl Spezi Line Karpfen 0,35mm, Tragkraft 9,8kg (bereits bespult)*

der Preis ist bei 189 euro.... was haltet ihr davon?! oder habt ihr ein paar besser vorschläge,würde mich freuen was von euch zulesen, danke schon mal voraus!! |supergri#h


----------



## Xarrox (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*

Damals als ich angefangen habe hatte ich auch son Set nicht dieses sondern eins für 99€ 

Das Hier:
http://www.raven.nl/de/product/sonstiges/1820_angelsets/x2/improve_freerunner_set/ravav2540/

Fürn Anfang reicht sowas auf jeden fall gerade wenn man kaum geld hat. 

Allerdings war dieser Pod ******* den konnte man nach 6-7 mal angeln ine tonne haun. 
Aber die ruten gingen auf jedenfall genau so wie die Rollen hab die sachen verschenkt und sie leben heute noch und sind für Aal, Zander, Hecht im einsatz :g

Und mit der Zeit kann man sich immer noch bessere sachen kaufen man muss ja nicht immer schon von anfang an das beste haben. 

Willst du denn richtig extrem NUR NOCH AUF KARPFEN GEHENEN oder nur so ab und zu mal ?

Gruß Xarrox


----------



## Anaconda1983 (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*

also würdest du mir eher abraten von diesem set oder wie verstehe ich es?! oder lieber einfach nur Ruten kaufen ohne den Rod Pod....

eigentlich nicht nur auf Karpfen... also kann auch auf Aal oder Hecht,Forelle oder Zander sein!

Könntest du mir vielleicht da was zusammen stellen....|supergri

hätte noch ein angebot von dem gleichen ebayer...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370300575062&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


und ich habe mich hier noch für ne Spinnrute interessiert....

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370300671106&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

von Balzer... scheint ziemlich gut zusein, 60 Jahre Balzer Limidet Edition, musst dir mal unbedingt anschauen... wird so denk ich mal an die 180 euro gehen...

danke übrigens für deine Hilfe shcon mal!!!


----------



## Udo561 (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*

Hi,
sorry, für mich sieht das nach Werbung aus.
erst willste ne Karpfenrute , dann was für Hecht , Forelle und Zander
Und dann findest du ne Spinnrute interessant.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Varvio03 (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*

Wieviel kannst bzw. willst du denn ausgeben?


----------



## Anaconda1983 (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> sorry, für mich sieht das nach Werbung aus.
> erst willste ne Karpfenrute , dann was für Hecht , Forelle und Zander
> Und dann findest du ne Spinnrute interessant.
> Gruß Udo



hallo udo...

also was soll da bitte nach Werbung aussehen wenn ich mich informiere (steht nicht umsonst da Bin Laie und brauche Tipps oder?)
will einen Angelschein machen und brauche nur tipps was für Rute und Rolle besser wäre usw... 

also wirklich keine Werbung kann ich dir zu 100% sagen!!:q


----------



## Anaconda1983 (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*



Varvio03 schrieb:


> Wieviel kannst bzw. willst du denn ausgeben?



300 euro habe ich zur Verfügung und dachte mir das ich eine Karpfenrute mir damit kaufe und vielleicht noch ne Rute wo ich auf Raubfische gehen kann...


----------



## Varvio03 (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*

Du willst aber ein dreierset Karpfenruten oder?


----------



## Sensitivfischer (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*



Anaconda1983 schrieb:


> 300 euro habe ich zur Verfügung und dachte mir das ich eine Karpfenrute mir damit kaufe und vielleicht noch ne Rute wo ich auf Raubfische gehen kann...



Damit lässt sich schon was anfangen, aber lass bloß die Finger weg von solchen Produktbundles, Sets und so ein Mist.
Da kaufst zu 90% ein brauchbares Teil zusammen mit einem oder mehreren schrottigen Teilen, zahlst immer auch für was, was du nicht brauchst.
Mehr dazu morgen!


----------



## Sensitivfischer (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*

So, ein neuer Tag hat begonnen, nun nochmal zu deinem Einkaufswunsch.
Wenn ich das richtig mitgeschnitten habe, möchtest du auf jeden Fall eine Karpfenrute, und ne Rute zum Hechtangeln mit Köderfisch wäre zusätzlich nicht schlecht.
Dazu ist zu sagen, dass es nicht wirklich nen Unterschied zwischen einer Karpfenrute und einer Hechtrute gibt, das heißt du kannst mit einer Karpfenrute, wenn sie ausreichend Wurfgewicht hat(ca. >2,5lbs), auch wunderbar auf Hecht angeln.
Zwischen den meisten Hecht- u. Karpfenruten besteht der Unterschied im Wesentlichen darin, dass die Karpfenruten einen zweigeteilten Griff, während die Hechtruten einen durchgehenden(meist aus Korklaminat) haben. Des Weiteren haben die Karpfenruten lediglich ne Testkurvenangabe, in englischen Pfund auf dem Blank stehen, während die Hechtruten ne deutschfreundliche Wurfgewichtsangabe, in Gramm auf dem Rutenblank aufgedruckt haben.
Im Grunde ist es also ne reine Geschmacksfrage, ob man den zweigeteilten Griff einer Karpfenrute, sowie den gesamten Style dieses Rutentypes bevorzugt oder den einer Hechtrute.
Ansonsten wäre erst mal zu wissen, an welchen Gewässern du in der Hauptsache zu fischen beabsichtigst.
Es wäre falsch, dir jetzt z.B. eine 3,9m Karpfenrute mit 3,5 lbs zu empfehlen, wenn du bloß an kleinen Waldweihern angelst, bei denen das gegenüberliegende Ufer maximal 80 Meter entfernt ist.

Bei deiner Budgetaufteilung würde ich darauf achten, etwas mehr für Rollen, als für die Ruten auszugeben, denn wo die Rute versagt, muss es die Rolle richten.
Außerdem lieber eine vernünftige Rute- Rollenkombination anschaffen, als 3 die nix richtig können.
Meiner Ansicht nach liegt die absolut vernünftige Obergrenze für 300 Euro- Budget, bei der Anschaffung von maximal 2 Ruten mit Rolle, mehr auf keinen Fall und das auch nur, wenn man echt gute Angebote erwischt.

Soviel fürs Erste und nun lass uns mal wissen, wo du mit den Ruten angeln willst!??


----------



## Anaconda1983 (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*



Varvio03 schrieb:


> Du willst aber ein dreierset Karpfenruten oder?


 
nein muss nicht unbedingt sein...kann auch zwei set sein!!|kopfkrat


----------



## Anaconda1983 (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> So, ein neuer Tag hat begonnen, nun nochmal zu deinem Einkaufswunsch.
> Wenn ich das richtig mitgeschnitten habe, möchtest du auf jeden Fall eine Karpfenrute, und ne Rute zum Hechtangeln mit Köderfisch wäre zusätzlich nicht schlecht.
> Dazu ist zu sagen, dass es nicht wirklich nen Unterschied zwischen einer Karpfenrute und einer Hechtrute gibt, das heißt du kannst mit einer Karpfenrute, wenn sie ausreichend Wurfgewicht hat(ca. >2,5lbs), auch wunderbar auf Hecht angeln.
> Zwischen den meisten Hecht- u. Karpfenruten besteht der Unterschied im Wesentlichen darin, dass die Karpfenruten einen zweigeteilten Griff, während die Hechtruten einen durchgehenden(meist aus Korklaminat) haben. Des Weiteren haben die Karpfenruten lediglich ne Testkurvenangabe, in englischen Pfund auf dem Blank stehen, während die Hechtruten ne deutschfreundliche Wurfgewichtsangabe, in Gramm auf dem Rutenblank aufgedruckt haben.
> ...


 

Also erstens finde ich super nett das du mir dabei Hilfst... #6 danke nochmals..

also zu meinen Ruten jetzt, du hast es richtig erfasst... eher auf dem Waldweiher und vielleicht auf der Iller bei uns und Bodensee... 
meinst mir würde ne Karpfenrute und ne Hechtrutte ausreichen?! ich wollte halt mit den Ruten noch auf Aal und Forelle gehen...das ist mir schno wichtig! vielleicht kannst du mir ja da mal was zusammen stellen wäre echt super nett!#6:q


----------



## Anaconda1983 (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> So, ein neuer Tag hat begonnen, nun nochmal zu deinem Einkaufswunsch.
> Wenn ich das richtig mitgeschnitten habe, möchtest du auf jeden Fall eine Karpfenrute, und ne Rute zum Hechtangeln mit Köderfisch wäre zusätzlich nicht schlecht.
> Dazu ist zu sagen, dass es nicht wirklich nen Unterschied zwischen einer Karpfenrute und einer Hechtrute gibt, das heißt du kannst mit einer Karpfenrute, wenn sie ausreichend Wurfgewicht hat(ca. >2,5lbs), auch wunderbar auf Hecht angeln.
> Zwischen den meisten Hecht- u. Karpfenruten besteht der Unterschied im Wesentlichen darin, dass die Karpfenruten einen zweigeteilten Griff, während die Hechtruten einen durchgehenden(meist aus Korklaminat) haben. Des Weiteren haben die Karpfenruten lediglich ne Testkurvenangabe, in englischen Pfund auf dem Blank stehen, während die Hechtruten ne deutschfreundliche Wurfgewichtsangabe, in Gramm auf dem Rutenblank aufgedruckt haben.
> ...


 

Was hälst du von dieser Rute sie kann doch auch vieles und ist denk ich mal nicht schlecht oder von Balzer....

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370300671106&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Sensitivfischer (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*



Anaconda1983 schrieb:


> Was hälst du von dieser Rute sie kann doch auch vieles und ist denk ich mal nicht schlecht oder von Balzer....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370300671106&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



Die Kombi macht nen ganz brauchbaren Eindruck, sicher kein Müll, ob der Preis gut ist, müsste man noch intensiver recherchieren.
Allerdings weise ich dich darauf hin, dass die Rute + Rolle eine Spinnkombo darstellt, das heißt sie ist für die Ansitzangelei auf Karpfen oder Hecht völlig ungeeignet und nur dazu gedacht, Raubfischen mit Kunstködern nachzustellen.
Mit Boilie oder Köfi kannst du damit nicht fischen.


----------



## Anaconda1983 (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Die Kombi macht nen ganz brauchbaren Eindruck, sicher kein Müll, ob der Preis gut ist, müsste man noch intensiver recherchieren.
> Allerdings weise ich dich darauf hin, dass die Rute + Rolle eine Spinnkombo darstellt, das heißt sie ist für die Ansitzangelei auf Karpfen oder Hecht völlig ungeeignet und nur dazu gedacht, Raubfischen mit Kunstködern nachzustellen.
> Mit Boilie oder Köfi kannst du damit nicht fischen.


 

ok gut, und was würdest du mir auf Karpfen oder Hecht empfehlen?! 
also so wie ich dich verstanden habe ist diese Balzer Rute nur auf Kunstköder Blinker und eher auf Fließendes gewässer abgestimmt oder??!|kopfkrat


----------



## jochen1000 (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*

Ich muss mich da Sensitivfischer anschließen. Mit Karpfenruten kannst du genauso gut auf Hecht mit Köderfisch angeln. Es wird dir kein Hecht böse sein. Jedoch sind Karpfenruten in 2,5 - 3 lbs fürs Zander- und Forellenangeln eher ungeeignet, da sie dafür etwas unsensibel sind.
Schau doch mal in den Erfahrungsberichten und dem Beitrag "Karpfenangeln für kleines Geld." Ich denke hier findest du ne Menge Hinweise, die dir ein ganzes Stück weiterhelfen können.


----------



## Anaconda1983 (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*



jochen1000 schrieb:


> Ich muss mich da Sensitivfischer anschließen. Mit Karpfenruten kannst du genauso gut auf Hecht mit Köderfisch angeln. Es wird dir kein Hecht böse sein. Jedoch sind Karpfenruten in 2,5 - 3 lbs fürs Zander- und Forellenangeln eher ungeeignet, da sie dafür etwas unsensibel sind.
> Schau doch mal in den Erfahrungsberichten und dem Beitrag "Karpfenangeln für kleines Geld." Ich denke hier findest du ne Menge Hinweise, die dir ein ganzes Stück weiterhelfen können.


 
ok danke super, werde da aufjedenfall mal reinschauen!!
danke#6


----------



## August (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*

oh oh oh 

also wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe weist du doch noch garnicht würklich auf was du angeln möchtest 

Karpfenruten 
Spinnruten 
Hecht Zander Forellen

natürlich gibt es unter uns viele die auf alles Angeln allerdings würde ich mir an deiner Stelle erst einmal Überlegen was ich zu Anfang möchte 

wenn Raubfisch dann würde ich mit einen Set zum Spinnfischen muss ja nicht gleich das beste vom besten sein um erst einmal zu sehen ob es etwas für dich ist und notfalls auch etwas gebrauchtes nehmen falls es günstiger sein soll

wenn du auf Karpfen gehen möchtest oder doch lieber alles mögliche Ausprobieren willst würde ich mir überlegen ob ich da nicht lieber Allroundruten nehme zb irgenwass in der Länge 3,60 m mit 3000 Rollen oder auch notfalls 4000 

mit denen kannst du genausogut auf Karpfen Angeln und eine Rute mit 40 -80 g WG kannst du notfalls auch für Zander nehmen um einfach zu sehen auf was du gehen möchtest reicht es alle mal 

dannach kannst du dir immernoch vernünftige Spinnruten oder Karpfenruten Kaufen 

das wichtigste ist erst mal herauszufinden woran du am meisten Spaß Hast Karpfen oder Raubfisch es wäre sowieso ein fehler sich alles mögliche zu Kaufen für einen Bereich und dan festzustellen das es garnichts für einen ist 
mfg. August


----------



## Anaconda1983 (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*

_natürlich gibt es unter uns viele die auf alles Angeln allerdings würde ich mir an deiner Stelle erst einmal Überlegen was ich zu Anfang möchte _
doch ich wüsste schon was ich will zum anfang, aber ich brauche halt tipps, welche Rute für welchen Fisch am besten ist... will nicht von anfang an was gescheites kaufen und nicht dann rum jammern wenn es ein schrott ist!!vestehst du mich was ich damit meine?!
_notfalls auch etwas gebrauchtes nehmen falls es günstiger sein soll_

das ist halt so ne sache mit dem gebrauchtem zeug, man weiss nie ob es funktionsfähig ist und warum verkauft den der besitzer die Rute (z.B. wenn ich zufrieden bin mit meiner Rute dann verkaufe ich sie doch nicht und wenn alles ok ist, oder?!|kopfkrat

deswegen will ich mich auf sowas gar nicht einlassen und mich dann nur drüber ärgern!!

aber trotzdem danke  für die Tipps.... 

mal ne frage was hälst du eigentlich so vom sets aus dem internet... schau mal, habe da was.... 
es ist nicht teuer und für den anfang würde es doch reichen so ein Karpfenset... 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370297300571&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

viele raten mir ab davon aber so von der Rolle und der Rute (Black Widow) ist doch gar nicht so schlecht... klar der Rod Pod kann man in die Tonne hauen aber für den anfang geht es doch oder???


----------



## Sensitivfischer (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*

Wenn du noch nicht genau weißt, welche Angelarten dir gefallen, dann schlage ich vor dich zunächst nur mit zwei grundlegenden Fragen zu beschäftigen.

1. Will ich mit einer Rute am Ufer lang pirschen, Spinner, Blinker, Gummifische durchs Wasser ziehen, um so Hecht, Zander, Barsch, Forelle zu erwischen, während ich mit einer zweiten Rute, mit Boilies und Selbsthakmontage fische?

oder


2. Will ich mit einer Rute Posenangelei auf Forellen oder Friedfische betreiben, während ich mit einer zweiten Rute, an der ein Köderfisch hängt, auf Raubfische angele?



Warum diese zwei Fragen?
Nun, die Erfahrung hat gezeigt, dass die meisten Angler am Wasser nicht mit mehr als zwei Ruten angeln, weil schlichtweg mehr nicht erlaubt sind, zumindest habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht in Baden Württemberg, Saarland, Bayern und von Ausnahmen abgesehen(Schleswig, Brandenburg...)dürften in der Mehrzahl aller Bundesländer nicht mehr als 2 erlaubt sein.
Des Weiteren angeln dann die Meisten mit einer Rute ne Montage, die ne hohe Bissfrequenz hat(Match- Stipp- Feeder- Posenfischen oder man viel tun muss(spinnangeln, jerken, drop shot) um sich die Zeit zu vertreiben, in der an der zweiten Rute meist nicht viel läuft(Ansitzangeln auf Karpfen oder Raubfisch).

Mal eben irgendwas Billiges zu kaufen, um auszuprobieren, was einem gefällt, davon halte ich nicht viel, weil das Geld meist verbranntes Geld ist, da das Gerät entweder bald nicht mehr gefischt wird, weil es einem nicht mehr gut genug ist oder weil einem die Angelart überhaupt nicht liegt. Verkaufen ist meist auch unrentabel, denn Einsteigertackle kostet gebraucht noch viel weniger als neu, also fast nichts, Wertverlust nahe 100%. 

Dann lieber mal die Füße still halten, in sich gehen, gründlich überlegen was man will oder sich zum Fischen mitnehmen lassen, um sich ein Bild von versch. Angelarten zu machen, spart brutal Geld und Enttäuschung.

Tendenziell würde ich behaupten, dass z.B. Spinnfischen, wie auch Fliegenfischen, eher was für sehr aktive Leute ist, die "Hummeln im Ar***h haben, mir sind diese Angelarten jedenfalls definitiv zu stressig.
Wenn du also von dir weißt, ob du eher einer bist, der ständig was tun muss und nicht auf seinen vier Buchstaben ruhig sitzen kann oder ob du eher ein Couchpotatoe bist, der mit ner Tüte Chips stundenlang, nichts machend, auf dem Sofa lümmeln kann, dann weißt du schon ungefähr die Richtung in die du tendierst.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*



Anaconda1983 schrieb:


> ...aber trotzdem danke  für die Tipps....
> 
> mal ne frage was hälst du eigentlich so vom sets aus dem internet... schau mal, habe da was....
> es ist nicht teuer und für den anfang würde es doch reichen so ein Karpfenset...
> ...



Zumindest was ich von den Sets halte, habe ich schon geschrieben u. dieses Set ist ein gutes Beispiel dafür.
Die Ruten halte ich für durchaus vertretbar, das sind keine Leichtgewichte und keine Wurfmaschinen, aber für nen Waldweiher und die von dir genannten Gewässer ausreichend, denn:
1. sind solche Glasfaser- Kohlefaser- Mixruten sau stabil, da kannst du einiges verkehrt machen, ehe die bricht;
2. aus genanntem Grund, brauchst du keine Weitwurfwunder;
3. für die Köderfischangelei auf Hecht, Zander, Aal und Welse (bis 1,2m, wenn keine Strömung) kannst du die ohne nennenswerte Abstriche hernehmen.
4. das Eigengewicht der Ruten ist auch ziemlich wurscht, weil die Teile die meiste Zeit auf dem Rod Pod abliegen.

Selbst den Rod Pot finde ich gar nicht so unterirdisch, kommt immer drauf an mit welchem Maß man misst.
Ich angele seit Jahren mit simplen Tripodadaptern, Banksticks und nem Möchtegern - Rod Pot von Lidl, mir fehlt nix.

Was mir Schmerzen macht sind die Rollen!
Dieser Rollentyp gibt es nahezu baugleich von zig Marken und Nonameanbietern in deren Billigpreissegment.
Bei dem einen heißen sie Westline, bei nem anderen Helius, der nächst vertickt sie als B- Square an Lidl.
Die Mistdinger werden alle im gleichen Werk, mit mal mehr und mal weniger Kugellagern gebaut, der Body ist immer dergleiche und alle haben sie eine hohe Ausfallquote gemeinsam(gebrochen Bügelarme, Getriebeschäden...).

Deshalb keine 0815- Sets. Wenn du dir ne Rute und Rolle beim Händler aussuchst und der macht dir für den Kauf beider, nen Setpreis, dann ist das wieder was anderes.#6


----------



## bastiv (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*

@SENSITIVFISCHER:

Könntest du mal eine (deiner meinung nach)  "gut&günstige" Einstiegscombo aufführen, eventuell ein paar verschiedene Möglichkeiten würde mich als Anfänger sehr Interessieren. Anwendungsbereich wie oben beschrieben (Karpfen&Hecht/Grundangeln/Wehr&kleinere Seen)

Danke


----------



## Sensitivfischer (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*



bastiv schrieb:


> @SENSITIVFISCHER:
> 
> Könntest du mal eine (deiner meinung nach)  "gut&günstige" Einstiegscombo aufführen, eventuell ein paar verschiedene Möglichkeiten würde mich als Anfänger sehr Interessieren. Anwendungsbereich wie oben beschrieben (Karpfen&Hecht/Grundangeln/Wehr&kleinere Seen)
> 
> Danke



Ok, da hätten wir mit dir ja schon die Nr. 2.
Da ihr Beide, übereinstimmend euch fürs Grundangeln auf Raubfische u. Karpfen interessiert, hier mal ne Kombo, mit der ihr nen möglichst großen Bereich der Grundangelei auf Fried- und Raubfische abdecken könnt:

Als Rute die Chub Outcast in 12 feet(3,6m) und 2,75lbs bewusst von diesem Anbieter(Angelsport Moritz), weil sie dort in der Regel am Günstigsten ist, leider gibt es dort keine gescheite Freilaufrolle fürn schmalen Taler:
https://shop.moritz-international.d....html&XTCsid=287ee7b9f0e16edfc4ebc758f6ad8a50

Als Rolle würde ich ne Freilaufrolle nehmen, weil es einfach angenehmer beim Fischen ist. Wenn es auf Zander geht, kann man die Freilaufrolle auch sicherheitshalber mit offenem Bügel fischen. => die Okuma Longbow 50 mit nem Schnurfassungsvermögen von 180 Meter 0,35mm bzw. 100 Meter 50-er Monoschnur ist sicherlich das Beste, was man für den Preis derzeit kaufen kann.
Vorteile:
- 5 Jahre Garantie
- zusätzliche Gehäusedichtung(Reserve)
- Getriebe ausschließlich aus Bronze, Messing, Stahl
- irre robust
- hier noch nicht so bekannt, wie Daiwa oder Shimano, daher besseres Preis- Leistungsverhältnis
- japanische Qualität, obwohl in China produziert(wie bei Shimano und Daiwa)

http://www.fishingtackle24.de/product_info.php?pName=OKUMALONGBOW&cName=Rollen-Freilaufrollen

Ne ebenfalls gute Rolle, ist die SPRO Hardliner LCS Pro 1050, hat auch ne sehr geringe Reklamations-/Retourequote
Mit ein bischen googeln ist die Okuma- Rolle sicherlich auch noch ein wenig billiger zu bekommen.(ca. 55 Euro)

Das wäre mein erster Vorschlag, googelt und lest ruhig nach den empfohlenen Gerätschaften und überzeugt euch selbst davon, dass es auch nach Meinung ganz vieler anderer, erfahrener Angler, Spitzengerät ist.


----------



## Carpangler56 (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*

Also
mach Deinen Angelschein,
such Dir einen Verein in Deiner Nähe,
geh ans Wasser und versuch mit den Vereinsmitgliedern ins Gespräch zu kommen und eventuell ihre Taklemeinung einzuholen,
geh in einen Angelladen vor Ort und kaufe da,
"Ebah" kann man machen wenn man genau weiss was man will.
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## bastiv (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*

@ CARPANGLER56:  Dieser Kreislauf ist schon Aktiv |wavey:



@SENSITIVFISCHER:  Die OKUMA habe ich noch garnicht gefunden #6

Hättest du noch ne Alternative zur Chub Outcast, eventuell eine 3 Teilige zwecks Transportlänge, aber auf keinen Fall eine Steckrute!

Danke


----------



## Anaconda1983 (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*

_
Mal eben irgendwas Billiges zu kaufen, um auszuprobieren, was einem gefällt, davon halte ich nicht viel, weil das Geld meist verbranntes Geld ist, da das Gerät entweder bald nicht mehr gefischt wird, weil es einem nicht mehr gut genug ist oder weil einem die Angelart überhaupt nicht liegt._

ja genau so sehe ich es ja auch.... es hat kein sinn ne Rute kaufen oder zwei ganz billig um etwas ausprobieren, da ist das Geld zu schade...übrigens, ich habe als Gastangler mit einem Kollegen am Weiher geangelt,hauptsächlich auf Forelle und Karpfen, hat echt spass gemacht...mal sehen ob ich was passendes finde!
was hälst du eigentlich von den Rod Pod, braucht man das unbedingt?!|kopfkrat mir hat man erzählt, erstens nervt das Geräusch unheimlich und man ist mehr mit dem Rod Pod beschäftig als mit angeln... (hat man mir erzählt) vielleicht kannst mir ja da auch bishen helfen?! 



_Tendenziell würde ich behaupten, dass z.B. Spinnfischen, wie auch Fliegenfischen, eher was für sehr aktive Leute ist, die "Hummeln im Ar***h haben, mir sind diese Angelarten jedenfalls definitiv zu stressig._

aha interessant... also dann kommt Spinnfischen für mich gar nicht frage(oder halt noch nicht jetzt)
dann werde ich mal glaub auf Karpfen,Forelle u vielleicht Aal bleiben und Pose fischen oder?! Für den anfang reicht es glaub ich, und dann wenn ich das gut beherrsche kann ich ja auf Waller und Hecht usw... gehen!


----------



## Sensitivfischer (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*



bastiv schrieb:


> @ CARPANGLER56:  Dieser Kreislauf ist schon Aktiv |wavey:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Okumarollen machen hier im Forum öfters von sich reden, ganz überwiegend positiv.
Ne gute dreiteilige Steckrute wäre die DAM - SUPER NATURAL CARP 3.60m


----------



## August (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*

*



			=Anaconda1983;2748383]
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*


> *doch ich wüsste schon was ich will zum anfang, aber ich brauche halt tipps, welche Rute für welchen Fisch am besten ist... will nicht von anfang an was gescheites kaufen und nicht dann rum jammern wenn es ein schrott ist!!vestehst du mich was ich damit meine?!*
> 
> 
> *das ist halt so ne sache mit dem gebrauchtem zeug, man weiss nie ob es funktionsfähig ist und warum verkauft den der besitzer die Rute (z.B. wenn ich zufrieden bin mit meiner Rute dann verkaufe ich sie doch nicht und wenn alles ok ist, oder?!|kopfkrat*
> ...


----------



## Mikesch (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*



Carpangler56 schrieb:


> Also
> mach Deinen Angelschein,
> such Dir einen Verein in Deiner Nähe,
> geh ans Wasser und versuch mit den Vereinsmitgliedern ins Gespräch zu kommen und eventuell ihre Taklemeinung einzuholen,
> ...


Diesen Vorschlag wollte ich auch gerade machen.
Warte mit deinem Einkauf bis April 2010. 
Kaufe erst ein, wenn du das Prüfungszeugnis in Händen hältst.
Erkundige dich bei bekannten Anglern und im nächstgelegenen Verein.
Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob du Karpfenruten mit Rodpod an der Iller benötigst.


----------



## Anaconda1983 (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*

_Ok, da hätten wir mit dir ja schon die Nr. 2.
Da ihr Beide, übereinstimmend euch fürs Grundangeln auf Raubfische u. Karpfen interessiert, hier mal ne Kombo, mit der ihr nen möglichst großen Bereich der Grundangelei auf Fried- und Raubfische abdecken könnt:_

Genau du hast es erfasst.... #6
also die Rute ist super, habe mir es so durchgelesen und bewertungen usw... scheint echt ein hammer teil zusein, aber die Rolle ,die Okuma Longbow...hat nur 5 Kugellager, läuft sie dann nicht so weich oder ist es egal wieviele lager?!
und ws bedeutet die Okuma Longbow 50`?


----------



## Mikesch (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*

Hallo "Riesenschlange",

die Anzahl der Kugellager ist nicht so wichtig.
Wichtig ist, dass die Kugellager an der richtigen Stelle im Getriebe eingebaut und von guter Qualität sind.

PS: 1983 = dein Jahrgang?


----------



## Sensitivfischer (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*



Anaconda1983 schrieb:


> _Ok, da hätten wir mit dir ja schon die Nr. 2.
> Da ihr Beide, übereinstimmend euch fürs Grundangeln auf Raubfische u. Karpfen interessiert, hier mal ne Kombo, mit der ihr nen möglichst großen Bereich der Grundangelei auf Fried- und Raubfische abdecken könnt:_
> 
> Genau du hast es erfasst.... #6
> ...



Die Lageranzahl ist natürlich nicht egal, aber wichtiger ist, dass sie an der richtigen Stelle verbaut sind und deren Qualität.
Okuma verbaut Industriekugellager der japanischen Firma Nachi Fujikoshi, einem der führenden Belieferer der internationalen Automobilindustrie, das sind wirklich 1a- Lager wie FAG Kugelfischer oder SKF und die sitzen da, wo sie auch was bringen.
Damit habe ich auch schon am Meer mit Thunfischen gespielt und die Rolle hat durchgehalten, also ich fische die selber und erzähl hier keinen vom Pferd.


----------



## Anaconda1983 (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*



mikesch schrieb:


> Hallo "Riesenschlange",
> 
> die Anzahl der Kugellager ist nicht so wichtig.
> Wichtig ist, dass die Kugellager an der richtigen Stelle im Getriebe eingebaut und von guter Qualität sind.
> ...



Jap#6 mir ist kein anderer nick eingefallen :q
also doch nciht so wichtig,jeder erzählt da was anderes |kopfkrat
aber es ist doch bessser wenns 9 +1 ist als 5+1 oder??

man man man ist das alles kompliziert|uhoh::q
aber langsam werde ich hier schlau...jeder hilft mir, finde ich super!!#6


----------



## colognecarp (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*

mal zum vergleich, die stratos fs 10000 hat 16 kugellager und kurbelt sich zimlich schwerfällig, der big baitrunner hat nur 5 kugellager und kurbelt sich butterweich 
die kugellager sagen also nicht viel aus


----------



## Anaconda1983 (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Die Lageranzahl ist natürlich nicht egal, aber wichtiger ist, dass sie an der richtigen Stelle verbaut sind und deren Qualität.
> Okuma verbaut Industriekugellager der japanischen Firma Nachi Fujikoshi, einem der führenden Belieferer der internationalen Automobilindustrie, das sind wirklich 1a- Lager wie FAG Kugelfischer oder SKF und die sitzen da, wo sie auch was bringen.
> Damit habe ich auch schon am Meer mit Thunfischen gespielt und die Rolle hat durchgehalten, also ich fische die selber und erzähl hier keinen vom Pferd.



ok... da habe ich auch keine bedenken das du dich da nicht aus kennst, aber was bedeutet die 50?? weil bei ebay so eine gesehen habe mit 80....`?! ist sie was...?!|kopfkrat

http://cgi.ebay.de/Okuma-Longbow-80...rt_Angelsport_Angelrollen?hash=item45efcacc77


----------



## Anaconda1983 (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*



colognecarp schrieb:


> mal zum vergleich, die stratos fs 10000 hat 16 kugellager und kurbelt sich zimlich schwerfällig, der big baitrunner hat nur 5 kugellager und kurbelt sich butterweich
> die kugellager sagen also nicht viel aus



Oki doki....#6 dann achte ich nicht mehr auf die Lager... die rolle von Okuma Longbow werde ich glaub  mir auch holen, ist nur die Frage was 50 oder 80 usw.. zu bedeuten hat?!|kopfkrat


----------



## Anaconda1983 (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*

Sensitivfischer:

was hälst du von dieser Rolle?!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370299935464&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Sensitivfischer (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*



Anaconda1983 schrieb:


> ok... da habe ich auch keine bedenken das du dich da nicht aus kennst, aber was bedeutet die 50?? weil bei ebay so eine gesehen habe mit 80....`?! ist sie was...?!|kopfkrat
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Okuma-Longbow-80...rt_Angelsport_Angelrollen?hash=item45efcacc77



Die Zahl steht nur für die dickste Mono, von der gerade noch 100 Meter auf die Spule passen.
Bsp.: Modell LB 50 fasst 100 Meter von 0,50mm dicker monofiler Schnur.

LB 80 dem entsprechend 100 Meter 0,80mm, was definitiv schon ne Wallerrolle ist.


----------



## colognecarp (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*

ich hab die okuma baitfeeder und finde die wirklich super für den preis. okuma macht gute arbeit, kann man ohne bedenken weiterempfehlen


----------



## Sensitivfischer (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*



Anaconda1983 schrieb:


> Sensitivfischer:
> 
> was hälst du von dieser Rolle?!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370299935464&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Definitiv auch ein Preis- Leistungshit am Markt.
Wenn ich das Gerät nennen müsste, was für den aktuellen Straßenpreis unschlagbar ist, dann ist das:
- bei Freilaufrollen:
Okuma Longbow (Okuma überhaupt)

- bei Frontbremsrollen:
Spro Passion/Ryobi Ecusima + Spro Red Arc/Ryobi Zauber

- bei Karpfenruten:
die Nr.1: Chub Outcast, dicht gefolgt von 
MAD Vanguard, Fox Warrior ES, Spro Royality Carp

bei den ganz billigen Karpfenruten:
Einzig und allein diese beiden Ruten von YAD:
YAD Ashford und YAD Stonehill Carp


----------



## Varvio03 (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*

Übrigens die Fox Warrior gibts grad bei Herrieden für 59,95 Top Preis für die Rute, aber die Outkast sind schon gut.Hab sie jetzt auch 3 Jahre gefischt aber nun wirds Zeit für neue.


----------



## Anaconda1983 (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Die Zahl steht nur für die dickste Mono, von der gerade noch 100 Meter auf die Spule passen.
> Bsp.: Modell LB 50 fasst 100 Meter von 0,50mm dicker monofiler Schnur.
> 
> LB 80 dem entsprechend 100 Meter 0,80mm, was definitiv schon ne Wallerrolle ist.



aber findest nicht das 0,50mm schon zu dick ist reicht nicht o,35 oder 0,30mm schnur?!|kopfkrat


----------



## Anaconda1983 (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Definitiv auch ein Preis- Leistungshit am Markt.
> Wenn ich das Gerät nennen müsste, was für den aktuellen Straßenpreis unschlagbar ist, dann ist das:
> - bei Freilaufrollen:
> Okuma Longbow (Okuma überhaupt)
> ...


 

was ist der unterschied zwischen der Freilaufrolle und Frontbremsrollen?!|kopfkrat weil ich eigentlich Spro REd Arc so im auge hatte und werde jetzt aber doch die  Okuma Longbow holen (muss es schon 50 sein oder?)


----------



## Sensitivfischer (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*



Anaconda1983 schrieb:


> aber findest nicht das 0,50mm schon zu dick ist reicht nicht o,35 oder 0,30mm schnur?!|kopfkrat



Das ist schon richtig, natürlich reicht im Normalfall ne 30er oder 35er, es ist ja nur ne Eigenheit der Hersteller, das Schnurfassungsvermögen so anzugeben.
Du musst natürlich nicht 0,50 Meter Mono drauf machen, wäre Quatsch.
Umgerechnet in 0,35 mm- Mono, passen davon ganz grob ca. 180 echte Meter drauf.


----------



## Anaconda1983 (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Das ist schon richtig, natürlich reicht im Normalfall ne 30er oder 35er, es ist ja nur ne Eigenheit der Hersteller, das Schnurfassungsvermögen so anzugeben.
> Du musst natürlich nicht 0,50 Meter Mono drauf machen, wäre Quatsch.
> Umgerechnet in 0,35 mm- Mono, passen davon ganz grob ca. 180 echte Meter drauf.



ok dann werde ich es so machen, 


Chub Outcast da mit 2,75 lb und Okuma Longbow 50 Rolle... dann kann ich mit dieser Rute wie besprochen auf Karpfen ,Forelle und Hecht gehen oder??|kopfkrat


----------



## colognecarp (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*

denk doch einmal selber ein bischen drüber nach, wie groß wird den ein karpfen ein hecht und eine forelle im durchschnitt ? die forelle ist doch im gegensatz zum karpfen um einiges kl., also kann die rute ja nicht die selbe stärke haben


----------



## Anaconda1983 (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*



colognecarp schrieb:


> denk doch einmal selber ein bischen drüber nach, wie groß wird den ein karpfen ein hecht und eine forelle im durchschnitt ? die forelle ist doch im gegensatz zum karpfen um einiges kl., also kann die rute ja nicht die selbe stärke haben



bin ja anfänger...deswegen ist ja dieses forum hier um solche sachen zu diskutieren und mein Theard heisst ja Bin Laie und brauche Tipps... 

Sensitivfischer...was würdest du mir auf Forelle empfehlen,habe hier was was hälst davon?!

http://cgi.ebay.de/DAM-SUPER-NATURA...ort_Angelsport_Angelruten?hash=item563798a0d7


----------



## Anaconda1983 (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*

http://cgi.ebay.de/Ron-Thompson-God...ort_Angelsport_Angelruten?hash=item2557964904

oder diese Forellen Rute...


----------



## Sensitivfischer (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*



Anaconda1983 schrieb:


> was ist der unterschied zwischen der Freilaufrolle und Frontbremsrollen?!|kopfkrat weil ich eigentlich Spro REd Arc so im auge hatte und werde jetzt aber doch die  Okuma Longbow holen (muss es schon 50 sein oder?)



Die Okuma ist ne Stationärrolle mit Frontbremse und *mit* Freilauf,
die Red Arc ist hingegen eine Stationärrolle mit Frontbremse *ohne* Freilauf.

Der Freilauf gibt dir folgende Möglichkeit:
Du kannst die Frontbremse vorne am Kopf der Spule so einstellen, wie sie beim Drill arbeiten soll und brauchst dann die ganze Zeit meist nix mehr an der Bremse fummeln, kannst dich voll auf Wichtigeres konzentrieren.
Ich drehe die Bremse immer so weit zu, dass der Fisch im Drill auch bei ruckartigen Zügen, die unbeschädigte Schnur, nicht zerreißen kann, also etwa 20% unter Schnurbruchlast. 
Bis dahin ist bei beiden Rollentypen alles gleich.
Bei der Freilaufrolle kannst du nun, hinten am Heck der Rolle, an einem Rad einstellen, mit wie wenig Widerstand der Fisch bei eingeschaltetem Freilauf abziehen kann, ich nehme als Stillwasserangler meist die sensibelste Stufe(voll offen). Nun kannst du durch umlegen des Freilaufhebel den Freilauf aktivieren.
Jetzt kann der Fisch nach einem Biss, bei geschlossenem Bügel Schnur holen.

Bei der Rolle ohne Freilauf müsstest du jetzt, damit der Fisch ohne Widerstand abziehen kann, den Bügel öffnen und die Schnur einclipsen, damit sie nicht in Lagen von der Spule fällt, zudem müsste man die Bremse völlig aufdrehen, damit der Fisch Schnur abziehen kann, für den Fall, dass der Bügel versehentlich umklappt. Das heißt aber auch, dass man vor dem Anschlagen erst die Bremse wieder zu drehen muss und beim Drillen raten darf, wie weit man an der Bruchlast ist. Das ist stressig und für nen Anfänger umständlich, für den Profi lästig.

Bei der Freilaufrolle nimmst du bloß die Rute vom Ständer, drehst deine Kurbel nicht mal ne halbe Umdrehung(Freilauf deaktiviert sich dadurch) und kannst anschlagen, mit der Gewissheit, dass die Bremse in 90% aller Fälle, bis der Fisch im Kescher ist, nicht mehr befummelt werden muss.


----------



## Anaconda1983 (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Die Okuma ist ne Stationärrolle mit Frontbremse und *mit* Freilauf,
> die Red Arc ist hingegen eine Stationärrolle mit Frontbremse *ohne* Freilauf.
> 
> Der Freilauf gibt dir folgende Möglichkeit:
> ...




Super erklärt!!!#6
ich glaube ich brauche nicht mal ne prüfung mehr machen, du erklärst echt super!:q was hälst du von diesem set...
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370300523894&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

kostet so um die 55 euro...


----------



## Sensitivfischer (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*



Anaconda1983 schrieb:


> ...Sensitivfischer...was würdest du mir auf Forelle empfehlen,habe hier was was hälst davon?!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/DAM-SUPER-NATURA...ort_Angelsport_Angelruten?hash=item563798a0d7



Die Rute definitiv nicht, zuviel Wurfgewicht + falscher Rutentyp!




Anaconda1983 schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Ron-Thompson-Godf...item2557964904
> 
> oder diese Forellen Rute...



Geht in die richtige Richtung, das Wurfgewicht stimmt schonmal, bloß finde ich sie aufgrund der kleinen Matchringe zu speziell und zu fein für nen Einsteiger, universell ist die jedenfalls nur sehr eingeschränkt.
Später mehr bin grad verhindert.


----------



## Anaconda1983 (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Die Rute definitiv nicht, zuviel Wurfgewicht + falscher Rutentyp!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



schon ok, kein problem....habe da schon noch bishen Zeit, übrigens bist mein erster Freund hier!!#6#h


----------



## Anaconda1983 (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*

Sensitivfischer:

schau dir mal seinen Laden an, wollte eigentlich alles bei ihm einkaufen ob da ne Forellen Rute für mich dabei ist und die passende Rolle...
http://stores.shop.ebay.de/angeln-freizeit-de__W0QQ_armrsZ1

weil ich schon ein paar sachen bei ihm gekauft habe und wollte ja eigentlich den Vesand mir einsparen...!
Den Karpfenset holen, aber es hat sich sowie so schon erledigt da ich bei deiner Empfehlung bleibe... 

schau das habe ich mir gekauft bei ihm...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370297500972&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370295975513&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

ich denke mal für den anfang ist es bestimmt nicht schlecht...


----------



## Anaconda1983 (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*

Sensitivfischer....

schau mal was ich da gefunden habe....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lsh87axrgkk 
einfach nur krass diese Rute

du was ist der Unterschied zwischen der Okuma Longbow und Baitfeeder (okuma longbow) siehe hier...
http://www.carpfishing.de/kl/shop/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=1201


----------



## Sensitivfischer (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*

So, der macht es uns einfach, hat mit Ausnahme der Shimano Baitrunnermodelle, keine für dich brauchbare Freilaufrolle außer die hier und die iss es, viel auch schonmal paar Postings früher von mir:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Spro-Hardliner-P...rt_Angelsport_Angelrollen?hash=item255333fdb8
Das richtige Werkzeug für ne Karpfen- Hechrute und alle Bereiche der mittelschweren Süßwasserangelei.

Alle anderen sind:
- Sänger Westline, Shakespeare Cypry, Ultimate Attack Runner, Sänger Ultimate Runner und wie sie alle heißen(mehr oder weniger alles baugleich, erkennbar auch am Freilaufhebel, Body usw...) Das ist die Fraktion Getriebschaden, Bügelarmbruch und Co. bloß nicht. Da hält jede fünfte Rolle ewig und Jahrzehnte(die Minderheit an Besitzern freut es), der Rest schafft kaum die Garantiezeit, du weißt nicht was du erwischst und im Garantiefall bekommst du den gleichen Schrott in neu. Nach zweimal tauschen langt es dir und du kaufst doch ne Andere, weil du kein Bock mehr hast.
- gute Freilaufrollen, aber zu groß, z.B. Okuma Cassien Baitfeeder CS 80, Shimano Big Baitrunner
- zu teuer 
- tolle Rollen, aber ohne Freilauf, wie die Spinnrollen Red Arc, Penn Sargus, etliche Daiwas ...
- laufen nicht vernünftig z.B. DAM Quick SLR...
- schlechter Preis
- schlechtes Preis- Leistungsverhältnis...


Als Rolle für deine Forellen-/ Posenrute:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Spro-RED-ARC-RED...rt_Angelsport_Angelrollen?hash=item5637dd5fdd

halte ich das für die beste Idee.


Als Rute für Forellen und allgemein Posenfischerei auf Barsche, Forellen, Karpfen, Schleien...:
mein Favorit in diesem Shop:
http://cgi.ebay.de/SPRO-TFX7-Inspir...ort_Angelsport_Angelruten?hash=item2553036529

auch anständig:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Mitchell-UNIVERS...ort_Angelsport_Angelruten?hash=item2555fc7b61


Alle anderen Ruten kommen nicht in Frage:
- weil zu feine Ringe(Matchberingung), da geht keine Perle oder großer Stopper durch die Ringe
- zu kurz
- zu lang
- Einstegringe, sollte man bei bezahlbaren Ruten meiden, da die ratzfatz abbrechen, gute Einstegringe(stabile) gibts auch, aber nicht für unseren Geldbeutel...

So, was sagt ihr/du nun.


----------



## Barsch26 (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*

Hallo anaconda 

Man braucht sich nicht umbedingt eine Forellenrute zu kaufen
mann kann sich eine rute für allgemein kaufen  so habe ich das gemacht mit der rute gehe ich auf barsch karpfen forelle.
Eine feederute habe ich  mit der angele ich aktiv und eine spezielle Karpfenrute (habe ich geschenkt bekommen) da habe ich eine Freilaufrolle drauf mit 30 mm schnur von dam für 30 euronnen gekauft eigentlich 50euronnen.

Rod pod habe ich nicht (finde brauch man nicht) fahre immer mit dem fahrrad zum angeln (schüler) habe einen stuhl dabei und meinen angelkoffer und das wahrs und natürlich einen Kescher.

die Angelsachen kommen mit der Zeit habe auch erst vor 7 monaten intensiv angefangen zu angeln. Habe jetzt vor einem monat díe prüfung gemacht und bestanden. Angele auch im Verein

Mfg Barsch


----------



## Sensitivfischer (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*



Anaconda1983 schrieb:


> Sensitivfischer....
> 
> schau mal was ich da gefunden habe....
> 
> ...



Jepp, deswegen empfehle ich sowas, weil ich weiß, was das Zeug abkann. Robustheit ist für mich das A und O.
Und weil Chub sich seiner Sache auch sicher ist, gewähren sie auf den Outkast- Rutenblank lebenslange Garantie.



Anaconda1983 schrieb:


> ...du was ist der Unterschied zwischen der Okuma Longbow und Baitfeeder (okuma longbow) siehe hier...
> http://www.carpfishing.de/kl/shop/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=1201


Es gibt keinen, sind die ein und selben Rollen. Früher hieß sie bloß Longbow, mittlerweile heißt sie Longbow Baitfeeder, geändert hat sich nichts, außer dass man früher noch zwei Ersatzspulen aus Alu bekommen hat und heute reicht es nur noch für eine Ersatzspule aus Nylon.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*



Barsch26 schrieb:


> Hallo anaconda
> 
> Man braucht sich nicht umbedingt eine Forellenrute zu kaufen
> mann kann sich eine rute für allgemein kaufen  so habe ich das gemacht mit der rute gehe ich auf barsch karpfen forelle.
> ...



Das stimmt, aber es handelt sich dabei ja auch nicht um eine Forellenrute, sondern korrekt betrachtet, um eine Floatrute. Das wiederum ist auch nur ein Denglisch- Begriff für Posenrute, weil Forellenrute, wie auch Floatrute sich besser verkaufen.
Das heißt ich habe ihm schlichtweg eine sauber gearbeitete Posenrute empfohlen, die aufgrund ihrer Eigenschaften(Ringgröße, Ringanzahl, Blanktyp, Wurfgewicht, Länge...) im erlaubt damit:
- leichte Grundangelei zu betreiben,
- den kompletten Bereich der leichten bis mittelschweren Posenangelei abzudecken

zusammen mit der empfohlenen Karpfenkombi, kann er mit meiner Geräteempfehlung sämtlichen Fischen nachstellen, die bei uns rumschwimmen.
Also nicht böse sein, wenn die Rute neben Forellen auch Barsch, Schleie, Zander oder Döbel fängt, Posenruten wie diese machen sowas.


----------



## Barsch26 (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*

So meinte ich das auch sensitive nur ein bisschen anders erklärt


----------



## Anaconda1983 (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> So, der macht es uns einfach, hat mit Ausnahme der Shimano Baitrunnermodelle, keine für dich brauchbare Freilaufrolle außer die hier und die iss es, viel auch schonmal paar Postings früher von mir:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Spro-Hardliner-P...rt_Angelsport_Angelrollen?hash=item255333fdb8
> Das richtige Werkzeug für ne Karpfen- Hechrute und alle Bereiche der mittelschweren Süßwasserangelei.
> 
> ...



Danke echt gut zusammen gestellt...
Ja aber die Chub Outkast ist doch auch super Rute oder soll ich bei ihm die kaufen was du mir empfohlen hast?! sind sie gleich gut??! Da kann man schon was zusammen stellen bei diesem Laden  man muss sich halt nur auskennen!!


----------



## Anaconda1983 (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*

Sensitivfischer:

was soll ich da als preisvorschlag eingeben also was soll sie maximal kosten...
http://cgi.ebay.de/SPRO-TFX7-Inspir...ort_Angelsport_Angelruten?hash=item2553036529


----------



## Anaconda1983 (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*

also ich stelle mal meine Karpfen Rute zusammen so soll sie aussehen...
Rolle.... 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160309706168&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


Rute:

https://shop.moritz-international.d....html&XTCsid=287ee7b9f0e16edfc4ebc758f6ad8a50


dann habe ich in diesem Laden noch was kleines gekauft...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370295975513&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370297500972&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Als Rutte für Forellen und allgemein Fischen auf Pose 
nimm ich diese Rolle

http://cgi.ebay.de/Spro-RED-ARC-RED...rt_Angelsport_Angelrollen?hash=item5637dd5fdd

Rutte

http://cgi.ebay.de/SPRO-TFX7-Inspir...ort_Angelsport_Angelruten?hash=item2553036529

dann müsste die sache funktionieren .... freu mich schon voll!!

du kannst mir noch so von der Schnur helfen was ich bei ihm kaufen könnte und hacken usw... was ich halt so brauche für meine beiden Angeln plus Kescher usw... was besser wäre !!

echt nett , 1000 dank nochmal für die Hilfe!!

woher kommst du eigentlich aus Badenwürtenberg genau??


----------



## Sensitivfischer (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*



Anaconda1983 schrieb:


> Sensitivfischer:
> 
> was soll ich da als preisvorschlag eingeben also was soll sie maximal kosten...
> http://cgi.ebay.de/SPRO-TFX7-Inspir...ort_Angelsport_Angelruten?hash=item2553036529



Das Mindestgebot, sonst wird sie zu teuer.
Die Rute bekommst im Netz nämlich auch schon für 75,90 Euro + 6,95€ Versand, aber auch für 91 Euro und mehr.
Mit den anderen Geräten sieht es nicht viel anders aus. Wenn du alle Geräte, die ich dir vorschlug, jeweils beim Günstigsten kaufst, zahlst du für jedes Gerät Versand und bist wahrscheinlich trotzdem billiger dran, als bei deinem Anbieter.#c


----------



## padotcom (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*



Anaconda1983 schrieb:


> also ich stelle mal meine Karpfen Rute zusammen so soll sie aussehen...
> Rolle....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160309706168&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> ...


 
Rute und Haken!
Nich bös gemeint. Nur bevor sich da was einschleicht.


----------



## Anaconda1983 (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Das Mindestgebot, sonst wird sie zu teuer.
> Die Rute bekommst im Netz nämlich auch schon für 75,90 Euro + 6,95€ Versand, aber auch für 91 Euro und mehr.
> Mit den anderen Geräten sieht es nicht viel anders aus. Wenn du alle Geräte, die ich dir vorschlug, jeweils beim Günstigsten kaufst, zahlst du für jedes Gerät Versand und bist wahrscheinlich trotzdem billiger dran, als bei deinem Anbieter.#c



ja ich habe ihn jetzt mal angeschrieben, wie es aussieht das er mir entgegen kommt usw... weil ich schon mal mit dem tel. habe wenn ich mehrere sachen kauf das er mir dann auch entgegen kommt und ich nciht über ebay sondern privat mit dem dann ausmache dann kann er was am preis machen, sonst muss er ja ncoh die ebay gebühren zahlen usw... das wird er dann nicht mit ziehen, mal sehen!!

habe gerade das Geld überwiesen für die Chub Outkast...  sie ist echt der Hammer!! und wenn du da über 75 euro einkauf bist musst du kein porto zahlen und dann habe ich halt noch so [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*FOX Hair Widget auf karpfen dazu genommen dann war ich über 75 euro und habe mir porto gespart und noch das Hair Widget mit genommen |supergri
und schnur, ist da was für mich dabei bei dem anbieter??!
was hälst du von meinem Kofferset wo ich ersteigert habe bei ihm, mit 750 verschiedenen teilen...
*[/FONT]


----------



## Sensitivfischer (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*



Anaconda1983 schrieb:


> ...du kannst mir noch so von der Schnur helfen was ich bei ihm kaufen könnte und hacken usw... was ich halt so brauche für meine beiden Angeln plus Kescher usw... was besser wäre !!
> 
> echt nett , 1000 dank nochmal für die Hilfe!!
> 
> woher kommst du eigentlich aus Badenwürtenberg genau??



Wirbel fürs Forellenfischen gegen Schnurdrall:
http://cgi.ebay.de/5x-Balzer-SICHER...rt_Haken_Vorfächer_Wirbel?hash=item2557b5848a

Wirbel fürs Karpfen- und Hechtangeln für simplen Vorfachwechsel:
http://cgi.ebay.de/5x-Balzer-SPEZIA...rt_Haken_Vorfächer_Wirbel?hash=item5637caacad

Das ist ein Kescher:
http://cgi.ebay.de/BALZER-METALLICA..._Angelsport_Kescher_Netze?hash=item25579b6763
+ gummiertes Netz
+ stabiler Kescherkopf
+ ausreichend groß(zu groß gibt's nicht)

Als monofile Schnur gibt es bei dem anscheinend nur die Anaconda Peacemaker, denn das ist wohl die Einzige, von der man mehr als 100 Meter am Stück bekommt. Was die taugt? => keine Ahnung.
Davon bräuchtest du für deine Karpfen-/Hechtrolle, 300 Meter 0,35mm, für die Red Arc 200 Meter 0,25mm.

die wohl besten Bleischrote am Markt, jeden Cent wert, ein must- have:
http://cgi.ebay.de/DINSMORES-SOFTBL...ViewItemQQptZAngelzubehör?hash=item56372c0665

Das war's mehr hat er schlicht nicht zu bieten.
Es gibt keine brauchbaren Posen bei ihm und keine gebundenen Haken. Ich benutze nur lose Haken, weil ich alle Vorfächer selbst binde, aber für den Anfang sind wohl fertig gebundene Haken besser geeignet.
Karpfenbleie mache ich auch selber, aus Kieselsteinen der Gewichtsklasse 80- 120 Gramm, 8er Swivels(denglisch für Wirbel ohne Karabiner) und Epoxydknete.

Ich bin aus Vaihingen- Ensingen, grob in der Nähe von Ludwigsburg u. Stuttgart.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*



Anaconda1983 schrieb:


> ja ich habe ihn jetzt mal angeschrieben, wie es aussieht das er mir entgegen kommt usw... weil ich schon mal mit dem tel. habe wenn ich mehrere sachen kauf das er mir dann auch entgegen kommt und ich nciht über ebay sondern privat mit dem dann ausmache dann kann er was am preis machen, sonst muss er ja ncoh die ebay gebühren zahlen usw... das wird er dann nicht mit ziehen, mal sehen!!...



Recht haste, fragen kostet nix und Versuch macht klug. Die sind aktuell froh für jeden Kunden, kannste sicher sein.



Anaconda1983 schrieb:


> ...und schnur, ist da was für mich dabei bei dem anbieter??!


Ich kann es dir nicht sagen, die Anaconda Schnur hatte ich noch nicht in den Fingern. Mein Fall wäre es nicht, weil ich ganz großen Wert auf kompromisslos gute Schnur lege.
Ich benutze überwiegend Stroft GTM und beim Karpfenangeln nur Trabucco T- Force Carp, alternativ die Shimano Technium, wenn's keine frische Trabucco gibt. Das sind einfach die besten monofilen Schnüre und deine wichtigste Verbindung zum Fisch.




Anaconda1983 schrieb:


> was hälst du von meinem Kofferset wo ich ersteigert habe bei ihm, mit 750 verschiedenen teilen...
> [/B][/SIZE][/FONT]


Um es genau beurteilen zu können müsste man es vor sich liegen haben. Ich würde sagen: Es ist ein Set und was ich von Sets halte, schrieb ich bereits.
Ist wie ein PC von Aldi: Auf den ersten Blick günstig, wenn man aber rausrechnet, was man mitbezahlt hat, ohne es wirklich zu brauchen, ist es auf einmal nicht mehr so billig.
Also der große Griff ins Klo wird es nicht gewesen sein, der klügste u. rentabelste Kauf deines Lebens sicher auch nicht.


----------



## Anaconda1983 (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*

Ich bin aus Vaihingen- Ensingen, grob in der Nähe von Ludwigsburg u. Stuttgart.


ok super, danke dir...habe jetzt den rest eingekauft, jetzt nur noch hacken mit vorfach..kennst du ne gute seite wo ich es kaufen könnte??!

was hälst du von meinem Kofferset was ich da ersteigert habe??! :q

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370295975513&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

übrigens ich bin oft in Rottweil... meine Freundin ist ursprünglich von daher, kennst es??


----------



## Anaconda1983 (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Recht haste, fragen kostet nix und Versuch macht klug. Die sind aktuell froh für jeden Kunden, kannste sicher sein.
> 
> 
> Ich kann es dir nicht sagen, die Anaconda Schnur hatte ich noch nicht in den Fingern. Mein Fall wäre es nicht, weil ich ganz großen Wert auf kompromisslos gute Schnur lege.
> ...




ok die frage ist beantwortet....#q#c da war ich halt mal zu schnell mit dem kauf,hätte ich nur früher hier ein theard aufgemacht... dann wäre es mir nicht passiert,aber naja hast mir sehr viel geholfen..jetzt kann ich beruhigt angeln gehen und weiss ich habe kein schrott zusammen gekauft, verstehst was ich meine?! |supergri


----------



## Anaconda1983 (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*

sensitivfischer:

brauche ich überhaupt so ein Stuhl-Liege zum Angeln...

http://cgi.ebay.de/DAM-Bedchair-Lie...ViewItemQQptZAngelzubehör?hash=item2557964c5f


----------



## Sensitivfischer (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*



Anaconda1983 schrieb:


> sensitivfischer:
> 
> brauche ich überhaupt so ein Stuhl-Liege zum Angeln...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/DAM-Bedchair-Lie...ViewItemQQptZAngelzubehör?hash=item2557964c5f



Nee, ganz sicher nicht.
So ne Liege ist interessant, wenn man tagelang an nem Gewässer campt und selbst da taugt zum Pennen auch ein Feldbett von der Bundeswehr.

Sinnig ist ein stabiler Stuhl mit Armlehne, habe neulich erst einen gekauft, weil mein alter Stuhl nach 20 Jahren durchgekracht ist, der ist es geworden, habe ihn lediglich bei nem anderen Anbieter für spottbillige 29,90 Euro gekauft:
http://cgi.ebay.de/DAM-Karpfenstuhl...ViewItemQQptZAngelzubehör?hash=item20ad0cf850
Mehr braucht man nicht wirklich.


----------



## allrounder11 (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Nee, ganz sicher nicht.
> So ne Liege ist interessant, wenn man tagelang an nem Gewässer campt und selbst da taugt zum Pennen auch ein Feldbett von der Bundeswehr.
> 
> Sinnig ist ein stabiler Stuhl mit Armlehne, habe neulich erst einen gekauft, weil mein alter Stuhl nach 20 Jahren durchgekracht ist, der ist es geworden, habe ihn lediglich bei nem anderen Anbieter für spottbillige 29,90 Euro gekauft:
> ...


 
Also wenn du nach einem harten tag, die ganze nacht auf dem stuhl setzen musst, ist alles andere als optimal.


----------



## teddy88 (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*

sodele jetz hab ich mich durch den ganzen SChreibkram hier ma durchgekäpmft, hatte ja nix anderes zu tun, is ja nur n Freitag abend :q!!

zuerst mal @sensitivfischer, großes Lob für deine "arbeit" , solltest nachdenken nen Doktor in Gerätekunde zu schreiben^^

@anaconda, ich denke dir ist schon viel geholfen und du hast jetz sicherlich keinen billigschrott gekauft.
Den Einsatzbereich deiner Karpfenrute beschränkt sich um es hier noch einmal deutlich zu sagen auf die Grundfischerei (Karpfen,Aal) und natürlich auch auf die Hechtfischerei mit totem Köderfisch.

Solltest du dazu weitere Fragen haben, z.b. Knotenkunde, Rig´s Binden, Montagen etc dann schau dich einfach mal noch hier im Board um, sonst kannst mir au gerne ne PN schreiben da dies alles, zumindest bei mir, bei der Fischereiprüfung nicht drankam und man sich danach ziemlich Hilflos vorkommt....

Will jetz hier nich nommal alles aufwärmen und zu deiner letzten Frage mit der Liege, des brauchst du NUR wenn du am Gewässer übernachtest ggf im Brolly (Schirmzelt). Wobei dies schon zu den eher höheren Weihen des Karpfenangelns gezählt wird und man sich sicher sein sollte welche Fischart man gezielt befischen will.

mfg Teddy

PS: out on the streets


----------



## Anaconda1983 (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*

Sesitivfischer:

du hast mir doch die Rolle angeboten aber mit 10300, aber ich habe hier eine mit 10100

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370299935464&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

würde sie mir auch ausreichen?!


----------



## Anaconda1983 (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*

zuerst mal @sensitivfischer, großes Lob für deine "arbeit" , solltest nachdenken nen Doktor in Gerätekunde zu schreiben^^

also wirklich ein ganz großes Lob von mir auch, du bist wirklich einer wo man sagen muss der sich richtig, aber damit meine ich wirklich richtig gut auskennt!!! DANKE nochmals...

_
@anaconda, ich denke dir ist schon viel geholfen und du hast jetz sicherlich keinen billigschrott gekauft.
Den Einsatzbereich deiner Karpfenrute beschränkt sich um es hier noch einmal deutlich zu sagen auf die Grundfischerei (Karpfen,Aal) und natürlich auch auf die Hechtfischerei mit totem Köderfisch._

ja stimmt,er hat mir da sehr viel geholfen...#6:vik:

_Solltest du dazu weitere Fragen haben, z.b. Knotenkunde, Rig´s Binden, Montagen etc dann schau dich einfach mal noch hier im Board um, sonst kannst mir au gerne ne PN schreiben da dies alles, zumindest bei mir, bei der Fischereiprüfung nicht drankam und man sich danach ziemlich Hilflos vorkommt...._

du ich nimm dich einfach in meine freundesliste an und dann können wir uns gern mal schreiben und du kannst mir da bestimmt auch mal helfen was Knoten ,Boillis usw... angeht!!:q#6
_
Will jetz hier nich nommal alles aufwärmen und zu deiner letzten Frage mit der Liege, des brauchst du NUR wenn du am Gewässer übernachtest ggf im Brolly (Schirmzelt). Wobei dies schon zu den eher höheren Weihen des Karpfenangelns gezählt wird und man sich sicher sein sollte welche Fischart man gezielt befischen will_.

aber ich hatte shcon mal vor, öffterem mal im sommer über die nacht angeln zufahren oder wochenende da brauche ich schon so eine liege, oder wie oben einer shcon erwähnt hat...wenn man von einem harten arbeitswoche hinter sich hat, ist da man bestimmt froh wenn man nicht die ganze zeit sitzen kann sondern mal sich auch hinlegen sonnen und relaxen..oder liege ich da falsch?!|kopfkrat

jetzt ist halt die frage, wo ich die haken mit dem vorfach schon fertig kaufen kann oder muss ich sie selber zusammen bauen?!


----------



## Barsch26 (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*

Anaconda 

Geh in einen Angeladen und schua dir da die hacken an und kauf ein paar in verschiedenen größen.
Oder bestell welche im internet


Bei witeren fragen schreib mir eine pn


----------



## Anaconda1983 (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*



Barsch26 schrieb:


> Anaconda
> 
> Geh in einen Angeladen und schua dir da die hacken an und kauf ein paar in verschiedenen größen.
> Oder bestell welche im internet
> ...




Hey hey :q

danke für deine Hilfe... du ich wollte eigentlich alles bei einem anbieter bestellen, kannst du mir da vielleicht zusammen stellen was ich so an hacken usw... brauche?!

oder kennst du ne bessere seite...


hier der link

http://stores.shop.ebay.de/angeln-f...47QQ_sidZ498090612QQ_trksidZp4634Q2ec0Q2em322


----------



## Barsch26 (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*

Anaconda haken kaufe ich nie im internet ausßer ich kenne die Haken. Ich schaue immer bei den haken ob die spitz und der wiederhaken gut ist. Ob sie dick oder dünn sind 

Haken größen die ich immer dabei habe:
2
8
6
10
12
14
16
18 sehr fein
20 noch feiner


----------



## Barsch26 (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*

Meine haken kaufe ich immer in einem angeladen askari (nicht im onlineshop) der hat so viele haken.

Balzer camtec von denen habe ich viele sind billig und gut


----------



## Anaconda1983 (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*



Barsch26 schrieb:


> Meine haken kaufe ich immer in einem angeladen askari (nicht im onlineshop) der hat so viele haken.
> 
> Balzer camtec von denen habe ich viele sind billig und gut



ja danke schon mal, werde ich mal schauen wenn es soweit ist bei mir in der umgebung!#6:q


----------



## Sensitivfischer (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*



Anaconda1983 schrieb:


> ja danke schon mal, werde ich mal schauen wenn es soweit ist bei mir in der umgebung!#6:q



Haken kauft man von Gamakatsu, Owner oder Mustad, Karpfenhaken auch schonmal die Sänger Anaconda oder welche von Fox.
Das ist wie mit dem Schnurkauf => keine Kompromisse.
Der erste aufgebogene Haken und wegen 15 Cent Ersparnis den Fisch des Lebens verloren, du ärgerst dich sowas von schwarz.


----------



## allrounder11 (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Haken kauft man von Gamakatsu, Owner oder Mustad, Karpfenhaken auch schonmal die Sänger Anaconda oder welche von Fox.
> Das ist wie mit dem Schnurkauf => keine Kompromisse.
> Der erste aufgebogene Haken und wegen 15 Cent Ersparnis den Fisch des Lebens verloren, du ärgerst dich sowas von schwarz.


 
So siehts nämlich aus, lediglich korda wäre noch zu ergänzen


----------



## Sensitivfischer (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*



allrounder11 schrieb:


> So siehts nämlich aus, lediglich korda wäre noch zu ergänzen



Stimmt, die habe ich gerade vergessen.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*

Ach ja, danke an teddy88 und Anaconda1983 für euer Lob.#6


----------



## Sensitivfischer (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*



Anaconda1983 schrieb:


> Sesitivfischer:
> 
> du hast mir doch die Rolle angeboten aber mit 10300, aber ich habe hier eine mit 10100
> 
> ...



Nein, finde ich zu klein, gehen nur 100m von 0,24mm Mono drauf.
Das kleinste was gerade so ginge wäre aus meiner Sicht die 10200, gehen immerhin 100 Meter 0,28mm Schnur drauf.
Für's Forellenfischen ginge die 10100 zur Not, wenn man als Hauptschnur bloß ne 0,22mm nehmen würde und nicht weit draußen fischt, aber um sie universell für die ganze Posenangelei benutzen zu können => keine Chance.#d


----------



## Anaconda1983 (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Haken kauft man von Gamakatsu, Owner oder Mustad, Karpfenhaken auch schonmal die Sänger Anaconda oder welche von Fox.
> Das ist wie mit dem Schnurkauf => keine Kompromisse.
> Der erste aufgebogene Haken und wegen 15 Cent Ersparnis den Fisch des Lebens verloren, du ärgerst dich sowas von schwarz.




kannst du mir vielleicht ein Link machen dann werde ich sie alle online bestellen, wenns geht alles bei einem Anbieter...wäre super nett#6


----------



## Anaconda1983 (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Ach ja, danke an teddy88 und Anaconda1983 für euer Lob.#6




Nichts zu danken, du bist wirklich gut... und Super nett, gibts echt wenige leute die dir Helfen... wenn dann kommt immer nur ein dummer kommentar oder sonst was wenn man nach irgendetwas frägt, aber naja...bei dir bin ich gut aufgehoben was meine ausrüstung usw... angeht... heute habe ich mir die Bücher geholt von Heintges Sicher durch die Fischerprüfung und studiere sie schon seit 4 stunden...:q das es auch alles mit der Prüfung klappt, wenns schon so gut mit dem Kauf verlief!! :q
aber diese Chub Outcast Rute fasziniert mich immer noch... habe ja das video bei youtube angeschaut, hammer krasses gerät!!! DANKE NOCHMALS#6:vik:


----------



## Anaconda1983 (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Nein, finde ich zu klein, gehen nur 100m von 0,24mm Mono drauf.
> Das kleinste was gerade so ginge wäre aus meiner Sicht die 10200, gehen immerhin 100 Meter 0,28mm Schnur drauf.
> Für's Forellenfischen ginge die 10100 zur Not, wenn man als Hauptschnur bloß ne 0,22mm nehmen würde und nicht weit draußen fischt, aber um sie universell für die ganze Posenangelei benutzen zu können => keine Chance.#d



OKI DOKI.... :q dann werde ich bei der 10300 bleiben aufjedenfall...!!!


----------



## daci7 (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*



Anaconda1983 schrieb:


> kannst du mir vielleicht ein Link machen dann werde ich sie alle online bestellen, wenns geht alles bei einem Anbieter...wäre super nett#6



schaust du hier:
http://stores.shop.ebay.de/Angelsport-Domel__W0QQ_armrsZ1

da findeste ne menge haken.
mustad, gamakatsu, fox usw... einfach raussuchen 

viel spaß!


----------



## Sensitivfischer (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*



Anaconda1983 schrieb:


> kannst du mir vielleicht ein Link machen dann werde ich sie alle online bestellen, wenns geht alles bei einem Anbieter...wäre super nett#6



Mache ich, dauert auch nicht lange, muss nur kurz die Kinder ins Bett bringen, gegen 20:00Uhr könnte ich fertig sein.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*



daci7 schrieb:


> schaust du hier:
> http://stores.shop.ebay.de/Angelsport-Domel__W0QQ_armrsZ1
> 
> da findeste ne menge haken.
> ...



Bohaa, gar nicht so einfach im Netz u. vor Allem bei Ebay einen Anbieter zu finden, der alles hat und zu nem guten Preis, ich suche noch immer.
Der von Daci 7 ist nicht so schlecht, aber ganz zufrieden bin ich damit auch nicht, der hat in der Hauptsache Forellen und Karpfenzeug und bei Schnur, naja. Das muss besser gehen.
Der AM- Angelsport hat alles, auch günstig, aber da suchst du dich zum Affen:
http://stores.shop.ebay.de/A-M-Angelsport__W0QQ_armrsZ1

Kaufe oft bei dem, wenn man weiß was man braucht und Zeit hat, kein Akt.


----------



## Anaconda1983 (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Mache ich, dauert auch nicht lange, muss nur kurz die Kinder ins Bett bringen, gegen 20:00Uhr könnte ich fertig sein.




intensivefischer:

was hälst du von dieser marke der haken?!


http://cgi.ebay.de/BALZER-CAMTEC-SP...rt_Haken_Vorfächer_Wirbel?hash=item2556d05266


----------



## Barsch26 (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*

DAs wird mich auch interesiieren 
den ich benutze die und finde die gut für das preisleistungsverhältnis


----------



## Sensitivfischer (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*



Anaconda1983 schrieb:


> intensivefischer:
> 
> was hälst du von dieser marke der haken?!
> 
> ...



Ich kann zu den Haken schlichtweg nix verlässliches sagen, weil ich sie noch nicht befummelt, geangelt, zerstört habe.
Allerdings denke ich schon, dass man die benutzen kann ohne ne bittere Enttäuschung zu erleben, was man darüber liest, lässt auf japanische Produktion schließen, was nie verkehrt ist.
Zudem gibt Balzer seinen Namen dafür und die können sich keine Faxen mehr leisten, weil sie sicherlich viele Kunden im letzten Jahrzehnt an andere Marken verloren haben und man sieht auch, dass sie kämpfen => Ruten und Rollen von Balzer werden langsam wieder richtig gut.


----------



## Anaconda1983 (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*



Barsch26 schrieb:


> DAs wird mich auch interesiieren
> den ich benutze die und finde die gut für das preisleistungsverhältnis



da sind wir mal alle gespannt, was unserer Angel Experte so auf dem Lager hat....:q#6


----------



## Anaconda1983 (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Ich kann zu den Haken schlichtweg nix verlässliches sagen, weil ich sie noch nicht befummelt, geangelt, zerstört habe.
> Allerdings denke ich schon, dass man die benutzen kann ohne ne bittere Enttäuschung zu erleben, was man darüber liest, lässt auf japanische Produktion schließen, was nie verkehrt ist.
> Zudem gibt Balzer seinen Namen dafür und die können sich keine Faxen mehr leisten, weil sie sicherlich viele Kunden im letzten Jahrzehnt an andere Marken verloren haben und man sieht auch, dass sie kämpfen => Ruten und Rollen von Balzer werden langsam wieder richtig gut.



aha ok, also kann man da gut shoppen?! |kopfkrat

könntest du mir vielleicht noch so aufzählen was für größen ich bräuchte... zb. Karpfen, Forelle,Hecht usw...

wäre super nett!"!


----------



## Anaconda1983 (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*

habe halt die Schnur bis jetzt gekauft... 

*Sänger ANACONDA PEACEMAKER LINE 0,35 und die 0,25 wie du mir empfohlen hast.. 
*


----------



## Barsch26 (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*

hallo

wirst du mit boilies angeln also mit einem rig ?????

forellen haken größe so 6 oder 8


----------



## Anaconda1983 (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*



Barsch26 schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> wirst du mit boilies angeln also mit einem rig ?????
> 
> forellen haken größe so 6 oder 8




hm... was würdest du mir empfehlen boilies oder Rig??!:g


----------



## Sensitivfischer (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*



Anaconda1983 schrieb:


> aha ok, also kann man da gut shoppen?! |kopfkrat
> 
> könntest du mir vielleicht noch so aufzählen was für größen ich bräuchte... zb. Karpfen, Forelle,Hecht usw...
> 
> wäre super nett!"!



Gut, Hakengrößen sind wie Schuhgrößen: Asics fällt klein aus, Reebok relativ normal...

Bei Haken fällt Gamakatsu eher groß aus, Owner eher klein, dennoch gilt.

für Karpfen:
nimmt man allgemein ziemlich dickdrahtige und eher kurzschenklige gedrungene Haken. Die Gefahr des Aufbiegen ist bei dieser kampfstarken Fischart besonders groß und die des Ausschlitzens auch weil das Karpfenmaul eben sehr weich ist.
Gängige Hakengrößen sind hier Nr. 2 - 8, kleiner macht seltenst Sinn.


- für Forellen:
nimmt man eher normaldrahtige Haken, mit mittellangem Schenkel, häufig auch langschenklige Wurmhaken der Größen 6- 12, in seltenen Fällen bis Größe 4.

- für Aal
eignen sich langschenklige Rotwurmhaken von Hakengröße 1/0 - 8 je nach zu erwartender Größe der Aale.

Mein Rat zum Kauf:
1. Hol dir Rotwurmhaken, das sind welche mit Widerhaken am Hakenschenkel in Größe 4 und 6 sowie 10.
2. Fürs gezielte Karpfenangeln würde ich erstmal keine kaufen, solange du nicht weißt, wie man ne Selbsthakmontage mit Line Aligner- Rig zusammen wurschtelt.
3. Ansonsten mitteldickdrahtige Haken mit mittellangem Schenkel in Größe 8, 10, 12, 14. Kleiner würde ich erstmal nicht gehen, willst ja Fische fangen und keine Kaulquappen.

Damit bist du wieder recht allroundig eingedeckt.



Anaconda1983 schrieb:


> ...habe halt die Schnur bis jetzt gekauft...
> 
> Sänger ANACONDA PEACEMAKER LINE 0,35 und die 0,25 wie du mir empfohlen hast..


Nun ja, der Shop hatte ja nichts anderes zu bieten, der letzte Mist ist sie nicht und viel kaputt ist bei dem Preis auch nicht.


----------



## Anaconda1983 (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*

Mein Rat zum Kauf:
1. Hol dir Rotwurmhaken, das sind welche mit Widerhaken am Hakenschenkel in Größe 4 und 6 sowie 10.


also da hätte ich was... dann kaufe ich hier einfach die Haken

http://cgi.ebay.de/Rotwurmhaken-Gam...rt_Haken_Vorfächer_Wirbel?hash=item414b50f843

oder soll ich es lieber bei einem Angelshop bei mir um die ecke kaufen,dann könnte ich mir ja die versandkosten sparen...|kopfkrat

was hälst du von dieser sache.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWOTftVHnoA&NR=1&feature=fvwp


----------



## Anaconda1983 (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*

du da habe ich was.... was hälst davon!

http://cgi.ebay.at/110-gemischte-An...rt_Haken_Vorfächer_Wirbel?hash=item5ad59369c1


----------



## Sensitivfischer (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*



Anaconda1983 schrieb:


> du da habe ich was.... was hälst davon!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.at/110-gemischte-An...rt_Haken_Vorfächer_Wirbel?hash=item5ad59369c1



Das ist ne gute Idee, die fangen gerade an ihre eigene Hausmarke auf weitere Produktgruppen auszuweiten.
Sind der Form nach bestimmt Gamakatsuhaken, bloß mit Label von Angeldomäne.
Wollte ich bei der letzten Bestellung testkaufen und hab's vergessen.
Nimm, da biste erstmal verarztet.

Der Typ in dem Video angelt eben mit Gummifischen am Jigkopf, quasi ein Spinnangler. Mein Fall ist das nicht, empfinde das als Stressfischerei und ich will beim Angeln entspannen und nicht rumrennen oder Beine in den Bauch stehen.#d => das kann ich auch auf der Arbeit, ohne Angelrute in der Hand zu halten.


----------



## Anaconda1983 (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Das ist ne gute Idee, die fangen gerade an ihre eigene Hausmarke auf weitere Produktgruppen auszuweiten.
> Sind der Form nach bestimmt Gamakatsuhaken, bloß mit Label von Angeldomäne.
> Wollte ich bei der letzten Bestellung testkaufen und hab's vergessen.
> Nimm, da biste erstmal verarztet.
> ...




der war gut.... mir geht es nciht anders, stehe genug in der Arbeit und bin dann bestimmt froh wenn ich beim angeln einfach nur sitzen kann oder sogar liegen :q
also soll ich die Haken kaufen da bei ebay oder, die sind shcon fertig gebunden oder??

was brauche denn sonst so zum angeln|kopfkrat mir fällt nichts mehr ein... habe heute übrigens mit dem Angelshop tel.(ebay) und mit den einen guten preis ausgemacht für die Rute und die Rolle, jetzt muss ich nur noch den schönen Kescher ersteigern den du mir empfohlen hast..der ist ja richtig krass, zwar teuer wie die anderen,aber da weisst halt was hast! :q

schaust auch Boxen heute an?:vik:


----------



## Anaconda1983 (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*

sensitivfischer:
was hälst du von sowas... brauche ich das?
http://cgi.ebay.de/Carp-Method-Feed...ViewItemQQptZAngelzubehör?hash=item4ce60aeb72


----------



## Sensitivfischer (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*



Anaconda1983 schrieb:


> der war gut.... mir geht es nciht anders, stehe genug in der Arbeit und bin dann bestimmt froh wenn ich beim angeln einfach nur sitzen kann oder sogar liegen :q
> also soll ich die Haken kaufen da bei ebay oder, die sind shcon fertig gebunden oder??
> 
> was brauche denn sonst so zum angeln|kopfkrat mir fällt nichts mehr ein... habe heute übrigens mit dem Angelshop tel.(ebay) und mit den einen guten preis ausgemacht für die Rute und die Rolle, jetzt muss ich nur noch den schönen Kescher ersteigern den du mir empfohlen hast..der ist ja richtig krass, zwar teuer wie die anderen,aber da weisst halt was hast! :q
> ...



Na prima, dass du am Preis noch was machen konntest.
Mit den Keschern ist immer so ne Sache, will man sich halt ungern alle 3 Jahre neu kaufen müssen, weil er irgendwo gebrochen ist und irgendwie gibt's kaum vernünftige für kleines Geld.
Die stabilsten Kescher sind wohl die, mit starrem Kescherkopf, aber so ein Teil bringst jedesmal aufs neue nicht vernünftig ins Auto und beim Tragen ans Wasser, nervt das Ding auch nur(unhandlich ohne Ende). Billiger als die klappbaren sind sie auch nicht => daher keine Empfehlung von mir.
Bei den klappbaren u. gleichzeitig bezahlbaren Keschern finde ich nur welche mit Hammerkopfgelenk gut, sowie dem gummierten Netz und damit sind wir bei gerademal zwei Keschermodellen:
1. dem Balzer Metallica auf den du steigerst
2. dem DAM- Modell(benutze ich):
http://cgi.ebay.de/DAM-Kescher-Hamm..._Angelsport_Kescher_Netze?hash=item3efa21ee59

Mir ist erst ein Kescher durchgebrochen, daher weiß ich gut bescheid, war ein ganz normaler Spiegelkarpfen mit 29 Pfund drin und das Ufer war so, dass ich den Kescher ein Stück über Brombeeren heben musste. Ich hob bewusst so, dass der Kescher geschont wird, also nicht im 90°- Winkel zur Erde(was man nie machen sollte), sondern mit soweit gesenktem Kescherkopf Richtung Erde, so gut es bei meiner Armlänge ging. Kurz bevor ich mit meiner Hand unterstützend unter das Kescherkopfgelenk fassen konnte, brach das Kescherrohr unterm Gelenkkopf ab.
Danach wusste ich, dass die Wandstärke des Rohres ein Witz war, der Kescher war auch günstig gewesen(24,90€), war nun klar wo man gespart hatte.

Was du sonst noch brauchst ist schwer zu sagen, erstmal langt es glaub ich.
Mit deinen Ruten und Rollen hast du jedenfalls schonmal nen soliden Grundstock gelegt, da wirst du noch nach Jahren nix dran auszusetzen haben. Der Rest kommt, muss auch nicht alles auf einmal. Die Gefahr ist sehr groß, dass man Müll kauft, wenn die Ahnung vom Angeln dem Kaufrausch zu sehr hinterher hinkt.
Wir können unser Geld nur einmal ausgeben und wenn du auf die falsche Karte(Produkt) setzt, isses futsch.

Das Method- Carp- Feeder brauchst du nicht, das ist schon Specimenhuntertackle und erstmal nix für dich, schon gar nicht in 40 Gramm.

Boxen schau ich auch auf einem Auge.:q


----------



## Anaconda1983 (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*

sensitivfischer...

kennst du sendung Dmax, mit Auwa??!


----------



## Sensitivfischer (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*



Anaconda1983 schrieb:


> sensitivfischer...
> 
> kennst du sendung Dmax, mit Auwa??!



DMAX? ist das nicht ein Fernsehsender!!!?
Auwa? => sagt mir nix, kann man das essen?


----------



## Anaconda1983 (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> DMAX? ist das nicht ein Fernsehsender!!!?
> Auwa? => sagt mir nix, kann man das essen?



ne nicht wirklich... was zum essen!!:m

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QboEkzsDZkg&feature=related


----------



## Anaconda1983 (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> DMAX? ist das nicht ein Fernsehsender!!!?
> Auwa? => sagt mir nix, kann man das essen?





Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Na prima, dass du am Preis noch was machen konntest.
> Mit den Keschern ist immer so ne Sache, will man sich halt ungern alle 3 Jahre neu kaufen müssen, weil er irgendwo gebrochen ist und irgendwie gibt's kaum vernünftige für kleines Geld.
> Die stabilsten Kescher sind wohl die, mit starrem Kescherkopf, aber so ein Teil bringst jedesmal aufs neue nicht vernünftig ins Auto und beim Tragen ans Wasser, nervt das Ding auch nur(unhandlich ohne Ende). Billiger als die klappbaren sind sie auch nicht => daher keine Empfehlung von mir.
> Bei den klappbaren u. gleichzeitig bezahlbaren Keschern finde ich nur welche mit Hammerkopfgelenk gut, sowie dem gummierten Netz und damit sind wir bei gerademal zwei Keschermodellen:
> ...




dann werde ich mir den gleichen Kescher holen was du auch hast... wenn du sagst das er von der stabilitet besser ist als der balzer,danke nochmals...#6


----------



## Sensitivfischer (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*



Anaconda1983 schrieb:


> dann werde ich mir den gleichen Kescher holen was du auch hast... wenn du sagst das er von der stabilitet besser ist als der balzer,danke nochmals...#6



Nee, da hast du mich missverstanden, der DAM ist nicht besser.
Die sind beide gleich gut, sind quasi baugleich, haben beide gummiertes Netz, beide das Hammerkopfgelenk, ist praktisch wurscht, welchen der Beiden du kaufst.
Ich meinte, dass die meiner Meinung nach, wohl zu den besten Keschermodellen, in der Preisklasse, am Markt gehören.


----------



## colognecarp (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*

wo ihr grad von keschern redet, ich suche schon seid längern ein gelenk was den kescher zusammenklappen lässt und sich auch leicht von der stange lösen lässt. vieleicht hast du da nen tip, bist ja grad der taklechecker 
der kescher hat einen durchmesser von 1,35, halt ein großer karpfenkescher. das gelenk sollte natürlich auch länger als eine session halten, geld spielt eine untergeordnete rolle #c


----------



## Anaconda1983 (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Nee, da hast du mich missverstanden, der DAM ist nicht besser.
> Die sind beide gleich gut, sind quasi baugleich, haben beide gummiertes Netz, beide das Hammerkopfgelenk, ist praktisch wurscht, welchen der Beiden du kaufst.
> Ich meinte, dass die meiner Meinung nach, wohl zu den besten Keschermodellen, in der Preisklasse, am Markt gehören.




ahhh ok ,dann werde ich bei dem hier bleiben... kann mir dann auch schon mal vesandkosten sparen, da ich ja mehrere sachen von ihm habe! und sonst verlangen die gleich fast 9 euro überall versandkosten...
*BALZER METALLICA PREMIUM :m#6*



und sonst alles fit?! bist gestern auch so spät ins bett erst gekommen...:g  boxen war ja voll langweilig, der bimbo hat ja gar keine chance gegen ihn gehabt!!:vik:


----------



## Sensitivfischer (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*



colognecarp schrieb:


> wo ihr grad von keschern redet, ich suche schon seid längern ein gelenk was den kescher zusammenklappen lässt und sich auch leicht von der stange lösen lässt. vieleicht hast du da nen tip, bist ja grad der taklechecker
> der kescher hat einen durchmesser von 1,35, halt ein großer karpfenkescher. das gelenk sollte natürlich auch länger als eine session halten, geld spielt eine untergeordnete rolle #c



Zum Kaufen und nachträglich dran bauen, habe ich sowas noch nicht gesehen, da fällt mir nur selber machen ein.
Wenn du auf Arbeit, die Möglichkeit hast, an ner Drehbank zu arbeiten, dann würde ich es selbst machen, ansonsten kennst du jemand, der es dir macht oder hast vermutlich Pech.#c


----------



## Sensitivfischer (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*



Anaconda1983 schrieb:


> ahhh ok ,dann werde ich bei dem hier bleiben... kann mir dann auch schon mal vesandkosten sparen, da ich ja mehrere sachen von ihm habe! und sonst verlangen die gleich fast 9 euro überall versandkosten...
> *BALZER METALLICA PREMIUM :m#6*
> 
> 
> ...



Jo, bin so fit, wie man eben sein kann, wenn man mit Grippe zu kämpfen hat.
Boxen war natürlich langweilig, hatte nix anderes erwartet, wobei man bei Klitschko ja, im Gegensatz zu anderen Boxern, die von Deutschen trainiert werden, auch mal ein richtiges K.O. sehen kann, was ja gestern nicht gelingen wollte.


----------



## Anaconda1983 (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Nee, da hast du mich missverstanden, der DAM ist nicht besser.
> Die sind beide gleich gut, sind quasi baugleich, haben beide gummiertes Netz, beide das Hammerkopfgelenk, ist praktisch wurscht, welchen der Beiden du kaufst.
> Ich meinte, dass die meiner Meinung nach, wohl zu den besten Keschermodellen, in der Preisklasse, am Markt gehören.





Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Jo, bin so fit, wie man eben sein kann, wenn man mit Grippe zu kämpfen hat.
> Boxen war natürlich langweilig, hatte nix anderes erwartet, wobei man bei Klitschko ja, im Gegensatz zu anderen Boxern, die von Deutschen trainiert werden, auch mal ein richtiges K.O. sehen kann, was ja gestern nicht gelingen wollte.




ja stimmt, aber er hatte wirklich probleme in um zuhauen!!:q
und hast jetzt bei youtube angeschaut die sendung dmax ( musst mal eingeben dmax angeln da kommen voll viele tolle videos...

weisst du vielleicht ein paar coole videos über angeln wo ich auch was dazu lernen kann, ist ja bald prüfung.. bin schon fleißig am lernen!!


----------



## Sensitivfischer (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*



Anaconda1983 schrieb:


> ...weisst du vielleicht ein paar coole videos über angeln wo ich auch was dazu lernen kann, ist ja bald prüfung.. bin schon fleißig am lernen!!



Für die Prüfung nicht unbedingt nützlich, aber sonst ganz brauchbar:
http://www.bissclips.tv/bissclips_tv/


----------



## Anaconda1983 (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Für die Prüfung nicht unbedingt nützlich, aber sonst ganz brauchbar:
> http://www.bissclips.tv/bissclips_tv/




super seite, danke!!#6

und gehst du im winter ab und zu angeln??


----------



## Sensitivfischer (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*



Anaconda1983 schrieb:


> super seite, danke!!#6
> 
> und gehst du im winter ab und zu angeln??



Ja, aber leider nicht oft, was nicht nur an der Jahreszeit liegt.
Besonders auf große Rotaugen und Karpfen habe ich es im Winter abgesehen, aber auch schonmal auf Hecht.


----------



## Barsch26 (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*

www.bissclips.tv 

das ist echt die beste seite die ich kenne da zeigen die wie man Karpfen rigs macht für boilies geben auch takle infos einfach nur spitze. Die knotenhilfen sind auch prima so habe ich viele 
knoten dazu gelernt.

Was ganz wichtiges was man immer gebraucht ist ein Schlaufenbindegerät das muss mann immer dabei haben.


----------



## Anaconda1983 (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Für die Prüfung nicht unbedingt nützlich, aber sonst ganz brauchbar:
> http://www.bissclips.tv/bissclips_tv/





Barsch26 schrieb:


> www.bissclips.tv
> 
> das ist echt die beste seite die ich kenne da zeigen die wie man Karpfen rigs macht für boilies geben auch takle infos einfach nur spitze. Die knotenhilfen sind auch prima so habe ich viele
> knoten dazu gelernt.
> ...



warum schlaufenbindegerät??! früher ging es doch auch genau so ohne dem ganzem schnick schnack oder?! was sagst du dazu Sensitivfischer?!|kopfkrat
aber diese seite ist echt cool... da gebe ich dir recht, bis jetzt kannte ich halt bloss die von Dmax und habe bei youtube immer die Videos angeschaut,aber bissclip ist ideal...erzähl alles genauer und man lernt viel mehr dazu!!#6


----------



## Anaconda1983 (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Ja, aber leider nicht oft, was nicht nur an der Jahreszeit liegt.
> Besonders auf große Rotaugen und Karpfen habe ich es im Winter abgesehen, aber auch schonmal auf Hecht.



Oh man wie gern ich jetzt gehen würde zum Angeln, egal wie kalt es ist... man sagt immer, es ist nie zu kalt oder zu Nass (man braucht nur die richtige klamotten und vielleicht ein unterzelt dann ist das wetter doch sowas von egal!:q

und schon ein erfolg gehabt auf Rotauge und Karpfen um die Jahreszeit??


----------



## colognecarp (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*

nicht so gut wie http://www.carpheart.de/tv.php

#6


----------



## Barsch26 (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*

schaue mir die seite mal an ist bestimmt interessant

wie willste den sonst deine schlaufen binden die so stabil sind wie mit dem schlaufenbindegerät http://www.michaelschloegl.de/videos/ profis können super dupa schlaufen machen die stabil sind.


----------



## Anaconda1983 (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Ja, aber leider nicht oft, was nicht nur an der Jahreszeit liegt.
> Besonders auf große Rotaugen und Karpfen habe ich es im Winter abgesehen, aber auch schonmal auf Hecht.





colognecarp schrieb:


> nicht so gut wie http://www.carpheart.de/tv.php
> 
> #6




oh ja, lauter feine sachen hier!!! DANKE #6

auf was angelst du denn immer so gern?!"


----------



## Anaconda1983 (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*



Barsch26 schrieb:


> schaue mir die seite mal an ist bestimmt interessant
> 
> wie willste den sonst deine schlaufen binden die so stabil sind wie mit dem schlaufenbindegerät http://www.michaelschloegl.de/videos/ profis können super dupa schlaufen machen die stabil sind.




und wo bekomme ich denn so ein gerät?!|kopfkrat#t


----------



## colognecarp (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*

ich bin auschließlich auf karpfen aus, hin und wieder heng ich mal eine pose ins wasser


----------



## Anaconda1983 (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*



Barsch26 schrieb:


> schaue mir die seite mal an ist bestimmt interessant
> 
> wie willste den sonst deine schlaufen binden die so stabil sind wie mit dem schlaufenbindegerät http://www.michaelschloegl.de/videos/ profis können super dupa schlaufen machen die stabil sind.





colognecarp schrieb:


> ich bin auschließlich auf karpfen aus, hin und wieder heng ich mal eine pose ins wasser



also gehst auf Grund immer oder??! mit was angelst du dann?!(köder)


----------



## Barsch26 (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*

Anaconda 
bei ebay haste dir das video angeuckt das ist ein brauchbares teil sagen fast alle angler die ich kenne, warte bis sensitive seine meinung dazu sagt der hat viel viel ahnung 

also ohne das ding komme ich fast nicht mehr aus.


----------



## colognecarp (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*

jo auf grund via selbsthakmonate, köder bolie und partikel


----------



## Anaconda1983 (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*



Barsch26 schrieb:


> Anaconda
> bei ebay haste dir das video angeuckt das ist ein brauchbares teil sagen fast alle angler die ich kenne, warte bis sensitive seine meinung dazu sagt der hat viel viel ahnung
> 
> also ohne das ding komme ich fast nicht mehr aus.



hast auch den Link dazu von ebay barsch??!|kopfkrat


----------



## daci7 (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*



Barsch26 schrieb:


> schaue mir die seite mal an ist bestimmt interessant
> 
> wie willste den sonst deine schlaufen binden die so stabil sind wie mit dem schlaufenbindegerät http://www.michaelschloegl.de/videos/ profis können super dupa schlaufen machen die stabil sind.


 
also ich angel schon ne ganze weile und kann dir ruhigen gewissens sagen: schlaufenbindegerät brauchste nicht.
lern nen paar vernünftige knoten und damit hat sich die sache.
http://www.dahmeland73.de/Tipps-und-Tricks/Angelknoten.htm
hier ne kleine auflistung mit guten erklärungen.

messer und lampe sollten noch in der kiste sein und dabei würd ich auch auf qualität achten, ansonsten müsstest du langsam alles haben 

bis denn, denn


----------



## Anaconda1983 (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*



Barsch26 schrieb:


> Anaconda
> bei ebay haste dir das video angeuckt das ist ein brauchbares teil sagen fast alle angler die ich kenne, warte bis sensitive seine meinung dazu sagt der hat viel viel ahnung
> 
> also ohne das ding komme ich fast nicht mehr aus.





daci7 schrieb:


> also ich angel schon ne ganze weile und kann dir ruhigen gewissens sagen: schlaufenbindegerät brauchste nicht.
> lern nen paar vernünftige knoten und damit hat sich die sache.
> http://www.dahmeland73.de/Tipps-und-Tricks/Angelknoten.htm
> hier ne kleine auflistung mit guten erklärungen.
> ...



ja genau,so sehe ich es auch... vor 20 jahren hat es alles nicht gegeben und die leute sind auch klar gekommen, von daher!! 
werde aufjedenfall mal die seite studieren und die knoten, danke dir nochmal!! 

ja jetzt habe ich fast alles , wo gibts denn gute lampen?`?|kopfkrat


----------



## Fassl (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*

Leg dir eine Kopflampe zu gibtes in ganz normalen Outdoorläden oder Sportgeschäften zu kaufen. Schau darauf das du nicht umbedingt die billigste nimmst!


----------



## daci7 (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*

hmmm, also ich würd bei lampen auf qualität achten.
hab seit einiger zeit ne fenix und bin sehr zufrieden!
robust und vor allem seeeeeehr hell!
findeste zb hier
http://www.lumapower.de/

wenn man allerdings nicht sooo viel nachts unterwegs ist kann man auch preiswertere sachen finden. hauptsache robust und ausreichend licht, dass man auch mal nachts seine knotenkünste beweise kann.

gerade dabei (knoten, drillen usw) ist auch wichtig, dass man zwei hände frei hat, also haben sich kopflampen bewährt!


----------



## Anaconda1983 (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*

|kopfkrat





daci7 schrieb:


> hmmm, also ich würd bei lampen auf qualität achten.
> hab seit einiger zeit ne fenix und bin sehr zufrieden!
> robust und vor allem seeeeeehr hell!
> findeste zb hier
> ...



ok dann werde ich aufjedenfall mal nach einer schauen... was soll sie mindestens kosten und max.?!|kopfkrat


----------



## Sensitivfischer (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*



Anaconda1983 schrieb:


> warum schlaufenbindegerät??! früher ging es doch auch genau so ohne dem ganzem schnick schnack oder?! was sagst du dazu Sensitivfischer?!...



Ich sage dazu, dass man ein Schlaufenbindegerät definitiv nicht braucht!
Das heißt aber nicht, dass es völlig sinnfrei ist und nur dem nutzt, der durch den Verkauf Geld verdient.
Ein Stück weit ist das Teil dann sehr nützlich, wann die meisten Angler auch froh sind, dass es ein Hakenbindegerät gibt, nämlich im Alter. Jenseits der 40, bindet man nicht mehr einfach so mal eben, nen 18er- oder 20er- Haken an 0,06mm Monoschnur, läuft nicht mehr und wenn doch braucht man dafür meist ziemlich lang.

Knoten sind insgesamt ein heikles, aber sau wichtiges Thema. Es gibt super viele Knoten, wovon die meisten Knoten seltenst gebraucht werden und noch vielmehr, würde man besser schneller vergessen, als man sie kennen gelernt hat, weil sie nichts taugen. Erschreckender Weise sind einige Taugenichtsknoten bei Anglern sehr beliebt, obwohl ihre Tragkraft zum Weglaufen ist.
Ich benutze glaube ich, bei 90% meiner Angeltrips max. 5 verschiedene Knoten, das reicht.


----------



## daci7 (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*



Anaconda1983 schrieb:


> |kopfkrat
> 
> ok dann werde ich aufjedenfall mal nach einer schauen... was soll sie mindestens kosten und max.?!|kopfkrat


 
ich würd dir raten einfach mal in den nächsten outdoor-laden zu gehn und ein paar modelle probeweiser mal auszuprobieren.

meist lommt dann eh jemand mit mehr oder weniger viel ahnung daher um dir was anzudrehn, dabei findet man schnell raus worauf man so beim kauf achten sollte und kann gleichzeitig mal die bequemlichkeit testen. (find ich auch nicht unwichtig)


----------



## Anaconda1983 (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*

I_ch benutze glaube ich, bei 90% meiner Angeltrips max. 5 verschiedene Knoten, das reicht._

ja so sehe ich es auch, habe diese seite von einem bekommen hier...
http://www.dahmeland73.de/Tipps-und-Tricks/Angelknoten.htm

scheint ziemlich übersichtlich zu sein und  da werde ich mir ein paar raus nehmen und einfach lernen, nur kannst du mir vielleicht sagen welche ich genau wissen sollte die ich auch in der praxis nutzen kann?!|kopfkrat


----------



## Anaconda1983 (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*



daci7 schrieb:


> ich würd dir raten einfach mal in den nächsten outdoor-laden zu gehn und ein paar modelle probeweiser mal auszuprobieren.
> 
> meist lommt dann eh jemand mit mehr oder weniger viel ahnung daher um dir was anzudrehn, dabei findet man schnell raus worauf man so beim kauf achten sollte und kann gleichzeitig mal die bequemlichkeit testen. (find ich auch nicht unwichtig)




ok geht klar, ist glaub auch besser es einfach mal schon probiert zu haben als gleich bei ebay oder was weiss ich wo zu kaufen und dann passt sie nicht oder taugt nichts...!

die lampen haben alle batterien drin oder?? ( wie lange halten die denn so aus)


----------



## Sensitivfischer (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*



Fassl schrieb:


> Leg dir eine Kopflampe zu gibtes in ganz normalen Outdoorläden oder Sportgeschäften zu kaufen. Schau darauf das du nicht umbedingt die billigste nimmst!



Auch dafür lohnt Ahnung von der Sache, um nicht drauf zu zahlen oder Müll zu kaufen.
Eine gute Stirnlampe in LED- Technik hat:
- Cree-, Luxeon- oder SuperFlux- LED's verbaut,
- meist nur eine LED pro Lichtfarbe,
- eine gute Optik(Reflektor),
- eine Leistung von mindestens 1 Watt
- weißes und rotes Licht

Rotes Licht ist deshalb wichtig, weil es fischfreundlich ist, weniger Scheuchwirkung besitzt, als weißes Licht.
Wenn einem nachts was runter gefallen ist, kann man dann auf weißes Licht umschalten.
Lampen mit 30 oder mehr der typischen 5mm- LED's sind Mist.
Im Gegensatz zu den SMD- Chip- LED's bringen sie weniger Leistung pro LED, weshalb sie so viele verbaut haben. Zudem hat jede einzelne LED nur einen Abstrahlwinkel von max. 30°, wohingegen ne Cree- LED 180° Abstrahlwinkel schafft.
Ergebnis ist ein Leuchtbild voller Schatten mit viel Licht und doch sieht man fast nichts.
Die besten Lampen hat wohl die Marke Zweibrüder.
Topgeräte gibts auch von Silva, Petzl etc.

Die erfüllt die Anforderungen für eine gute Lampe ohne teuer zu sein:
http://cgi.ebay.de/UltraFire-CREE-P...mQQptZStirn_Taschenlampen?hash=item23006a0501

Hauptlicht ist ne Cree, für das große weiße Licht, als Rotlicht 6 helle Nachia LED's, reicht vollkommen.


----------



## Anaconda1983 (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*

Die erfüllt die Anforderungen für eine gute Lampe ohne teuer zu sein:
http://cgi.ebay.de/UltraFire-CREE-P...mQQptZStirn_Taschenlampen?hash=item23006a0501

ok dann werde ich sie mir kaufen, wenn der experte schon sagt das es es was gutes ist!!!#6:q

und ich denk mal so eine Lampe kostet in einem outdoor geschäft bestimmt viel mehr als bei ebay... vor allem muss man bei dem auch keine versandskosten bezahlen!!:m

Intensivefischer: hast du die Knoten gesehen, also den Link
http://www.dahmeland73.de/Tipps-und-Tricks/Angelknoten.htm

kannst mir vielleicht da helfen, welche ich unbedingt brauche... ?!|kopfkrat


----------



## Sensitivfischer (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*



Anaconda1983 schrieb:


> I_ch benutze glaube ich, bei 90% meiner Angeltrips max. 5 verschiedene Knoten, das reicht._
> 
> ja so sehe ich es auch, habe diese seite von einem bekommen hier...
> http://www.dahmeland73.de/Tipps-und-Tricks/Angelknoten.htm
> ...



Hier fehlen mir wichtige Knoten!

Die Seite ist besser:
http://www.angler-glueck.de/index.php?page=135

und es gibt noch bessere, z.B. mit animierten GIF- Dateien, bloß kann ich nicht so schnell antworten, wie es hier Fragen hagelt.

Gute unverzichtbare Knoten dieser von mir verlinkten Seite sind schonmal:
- Palomarknoten (für Öhrhaken u. Wirbel)
- doppelter Grinnerknoten (Schnur verbinden)
- Schlaufenknoten (beide Arten auf dieser Seite)
- Stopperknoten

Sind nicht alle, es fehlt z.B der No- Knot- Knoten, wie man ihn beim Binden von Karpfenhaken benutzt...

Von Blutsknoten und Clinchknoten halte ich z.B. nichts.
Beide ziehen sich bei sehr glatten Schnüren gerne komplett auf oder sie reißen früher als andere Knoten(hohe Tragkrafteinbuße).


----------



## Sensitivfischer (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*



Anaconda1983 schrieb:


> ...und ich denk mal so eine Lampe kostet in einem outdoor geschäft bestimmt viel mehr ...



Jepp, im Schnitt ab 60 Euro, dafür das Prestige Markengerät gekauft zu haben(wer's braucht?#c).


----------



## Anaconda1983 (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Hier fehlen mir wichtige Knoten!
> 
> Die Seite ist besser:
> http://www.angler-glueck.de/index.php?page=135
> ...




also ich muss schon sagen du hast es wirklich drauf, was so angeln angeht.... hast auf jede frage ne lösung und bist immer hilfsbereit, RESPEKT!! 
ok dann werde ich mal deine seite nehmen und die wichtigsten knoten studieren die du mir aufgeschrieben hast!! 
wo finde ich den No -Knot -Knoten??!

freu mich schon total auf meine Angelausrüstung, werde dich aufjedenfall auf dem laufenden halten wenn ich mal beim Fischen war 
wir könnten auch gern mal zusammen zum angeln gehen, wie gesagt ich bin oft in baden würtenberg, in rottweil.... ist ja auch nciht so weit von dir weg oder??


----------



## Sensitivfischer (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*

Hier der No- Knot- Knoten:

http://www.skarlovnik.de/No-Knot-Knoten.gif

weitere animierte Seiten:
http://www.skarlovnik.de/html/angelknoten.html

Muss kurz weg, bis nachher


----------



## Sensitivfischer (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*



Anaconda1983 schrieb:


> ...wir könnten auch gern mal zusammen zum angeln gehen, wie gesagt ich bin oft in baden würtenberg, in rottweil.... ist ja auch nciht so weit von dir weg oder??



Na ja, bis Rottweil sind's gut 130km, das ist schon ne Ecke weit weg.|kopfkrat


----------



## Anaconda1983 (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Hier fehlen mir wichtige Knoten!
> 
> Die Seite ist besser:
> http://www.angler-glueck.de/index.php?page=135
> ...





Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Na ja, bis Rottweil sind's gut 130km, das ist schon ne Ecke weit weg.|kopfkrat



aber nicht wenn man ein schnelles auto hat... |supergri

angelst du auch am bodensee ab und zu??


----------



## Sensitivfischer (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*



Anaconda1983 schrieb:


> aber nicht wenn man ein schnelles auto hat... |Supernova



Die 300PS+ Zeiten sind bei mir vorbei und die in denen ich verhältnismäßig viel Geld verdiente auch, leider.
Dafür habe ich Familie und zwei Kinder, sowie ne langweilige, mistige Familienkutsche, namens Citroen Berlingo. Taugt nix, ist aber bezahlt.
Der Rest bleibt Erinnerung.



Anaconda1983 schrieb:


> angelst du auch am bodensee ab und zu??



Nein, habe dort noch nie geangelt.
Ich fische hier bei mir auch nur als Gastangler und hole mir für den jeweiligen Tag ne Tageskarte. Für nen Verein habe ich nicht genug Zeit, bekomme ich mit 6- Tage- Woche + Familie nicht gebacken.


----------



## Anaconda1983 (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Die 300PS+ Zeiten sind bei mir vorbei und die in denen ich verhältnismäßig viel Geld verdiente auch, leider.
> Dafür habe ich Familie und zwei Kinder, sowie ne langweilige, mistige Familienkutsche, namens Citroen Berlingo. Taugt nix, ist aber bezahlt.
> Der Rest bleibt Erinnerung.
> 
> ...




ja kann ich verstehen... wenn man ne familie hat dann ist es nicht so einfach! hast du dann auch gar kein Angelschein oder?? wenn du als gastangler angelst?!|kopfkrat

bodensee soll ganz schön sein, viel Renken und in der Nacht Aal... will mir dann aufjedenfall nächstes jahr ein räucheroffen zu legen, es gibts nichts leckeres wie ne geräucherte forelle #6:m

als was arbeitest du??


----------



## Anaconda1983 (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Die 300PS+ Zeiten sind bei mir vorbei und die in denen ich verhältnismäßig viel Geld verdiente auch, leider.
> Dafür habe ich Familie und zwei Kinder, sowie ne langweilige, mistige Familienkutsche, namens Citroen Berlingo. Taugt nix, ist aber bezahlt.
> Der Rest bleibt Erinnerung.
> 
> ...





Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Doch die Sportfischerprüfung habe ich schon 1997 abgelegt, falls du die mit Angelschein meinst, aber da ich keinem Verein angehöre, muss ich mir eben als Gastangler Tageskarten kaufen, um für nen Tag, an einem Gewässer, eines Vereins, angeln zu dürfen.
> 
> Zurzeit arbeite ich als Kommissionierer im Großhandel, gelernt habe ich ojee, ... 3 versch. Berufe und gearbeitet schon wer weiß wo alles....|uhoh:



warum ist doch super, du machst wenigstens was...im vergleich mit den anderen... die nur daheim rum sitzen!!
ja ich habe Metallbau fachrichtung konstruktiontechnik gelernt und bin jetzt bei Fendt baue traktoren in der Montage also auch was ganz anderes!! |uhoh: aber es passt...
ja bei uns in bayern ist es anders.... man muss keinem verein angehören um eine saison karte zu kaufen!! werde mir auch wahrscheinlich hier in der umgebung ein see aussuchen und da ne saison karte holen, weil von einem see zu dem anderem bringt es nichts zu springen! Mir hat einer mal erzählt, man muss nicht nur angeln können sondern auch den See gut kennen, welche tiefen , wo die pflanzen stehen usw... dann hast auch erfolg..stimmt es?! 

oder an was gehst du, wenn du z.b. an ein See kommst...du setzt dich doch auch nciht einfach irgendwohin sondern achtest ja auf was oder??|kopfkrat


----------



## Sensitivfischer (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*



Anaconda1983 schrieb:


> ...Mir hat einer mal erzählt, man muss nicht nur angeln können sondern auch den See gut kennen, welche tiefen , wo die pflanzen stehen usw... dann hast auch erfolg..stimmt es?!
> oder an was gehst du, wenn du z.b. an ein See kommst...du setzt dich doch auch nciht einfach irgendwohin sondern achtest ja auf was oder??|kopfkrat



Ja, das stimmt. Ich angele auch fast nur an ein und dem selben Gewässer, weiß mittlerweile wann, welche Fische, wo stehen usw...
Häufig weiß ich auch ziemlich genau, nach einer Stunde angeln, ob das heute was wird oder ob ich einpacken kann.

Ich achte auf und orientiere mich an:
- Wasserbewegungen,
- Wassertemperatur in Relation zur Lufttemperatur,
- auf Windrichtung,
- Luftblasen im Wasser,
- Bewegungen an Wasserpflanzen,
- auf das aktuell natürliche Nahrungsangebot,
- ob der Mond zu oder abnimmt,
- ob der Luftdruck konstant ist, ob er eher zunimmt oder abnimmt
- auf die Tageszeit

Auf diese Dinge achtend, gehe ich vor dem Angeln erst mal ums Gewässer, sperre die Augen auf und versuche mir ein Bild zu machen.
Anhand des Gesehenen, beurteile ich die aktuelle Lage unter Zuhilfenahme meiner Erfahrungen, wie sich die Fische, bei gleich erscheinenden Bedingungen, in der Vergangenheit verhielten. Dann treffe ich die Entscheidung, was heute zu tun ist, wo ich's angehe.
Nach einer Weile angeln, so nach zwei Stunden und weiterem beobachten, was beim Angeln passiert, beurteile ich, ob meine Einschätzungen zu Beginn richtig oder falsch waren.
Meist weiß ich dann schon allzu gut, ob weiterangeln lohnt, ob ich die Strategie ändern muss, den Platz wechseln sollte oder ob Schneidertag ist.


----------



## Anaconda1983 (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*

_Du glücklicher, das wäre genau mein Ding.
Vor der blöden Wirtschaftskrise arbeitete ich Akkord in der Qualitätsendkontrolle und in der Montage von LKW- Lüftern.

_Hm... das glaube ich dir sofort!! aber naja so glück bin ich da nicht, uns hat es jetzt auch schon getroffen mit der Kurzarbeit... wie halt John deer und Fergusen usw... und bei uns müssen halt jetzt die ganzen leiharbeiter zittern um ihr job!Ich hatte das glück das ich fest bin und mein vertrag unbefristet ist...
_Ich mag den Geruch von Metall und Schmiermitteln und bin eben Handwerker(ausgelernter Elektroniker, CNC- Programmierer,aber auch Erzieher u. Berufskraftfahrer)_

Ja mir geht es nicht anders... habe auch ein Metallberuf gelernt und für mich kommt gar nichts mehr in frage was anderes zu machen!! aber bei dir Respekt, was du schon alles so gelernt hast... Erzieher??! dann hattest ja ne 4 jährige ausbildung hinter dir oder sogar 5 jährige?"!

_Nutzt alles nix, weil es immer nur prekäre Beschäftigungsverhältnisse gibt und man stets kurz vor Ablauf von 24 Monaten nicht verlängert wird, so geht es mir seit Jahren und es kotzt mich so dermaßen an._

wird schon wieder werden musst einfach nach vorne schauen, du hast ein sehr gutes wissen so über angeln... vielleicht machst dich da mal selbständig und eröffnest ein kleinen Laden, einen dicken Kunden hättest schon!!!:m




_Ja, das stimmt. Ich angele auch fast nur an ein und dem selben Gewässer, weiß mittlerweile wann, welche Fische, wo stehen usw...
Häufig weiß ich auch ziemlich genau, nach einer Stunde angeln, ob das heute was wird oder ob ich einpacken kann._

deswegen rentriert sich doch eher ne saison karte wenn du den See shcon so gut kennst... weil wenn du ne tageskarte kaufst bist bei 12 euro und dann geht nichts ist doch zum:v

und du hast halt auch den Vorteil, wenn mal für ne stunde oder so zum angeln gehen willst nach dem Feierabend musst nicht in irgend einen Laden springen und ne Tageskarte kaufen...ist meine Meinung!!:q vielleicht liege ich da falsch|kopfkrat

_Ich achte auf und orientiere mich an:
- Wasserbewegungen,
- Wassertemperatur in Relation zur Lufttemperatur,
- auf Windrichtung,
- Luftblasen im Wasser,
- Bewegungen an Wasserpflanzen,
- auf das aktuell natürliche Nahrungsangebot,
- ob der Mond zu oder abnimmt,
- ob der Luftdruck konstant ist, ob er eher zunimmt oder abnimmt
- auf die Tageszeit_

Gehst ja richtig Profisionell vor... muss ich mal mir merken, werde ich bestimmt mal brauchen!!Danke dir nochmal für die Tipps...#6

was ist mit diesem Kescher er ist auch von Balzer, gleiches Gummi Netz.... oder ist er zu kurz für mich?!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160385551626&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

sonst war glaub ich nichts mehr dabei für mich in diesem shop..weil ich morgen meinen einkauf abschließe und tel. werde und damit er mir den preis macht!! er meinte er kann mir die Rute für 75 euro geben
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160306521385&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

und die Rolle für 65 euro, denk das ist ein guter angebot von ihm...oder??
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370304442333&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Sensitivfischer (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*



Anaconda1983 schrieb:


> ...deswegen rentriert sich doch eher ne saison karte wenn du den See shcon so gut kennst... weil wenn du ne tageskarte kaufst bist bei 12 euro und dann geht nichts ist doch zum:v
> 
> und du hast halt auch den Vorteil, wenn mal für ne stunde oder so zum angeln gehen willst nach dem Feierabend musst nicht in irgend einen Laden springen und ne Tageskarte kaufen...ist meine Meinung!!:q vielleicht liege ich da falsch|kopfkrat



Deine Überlegungen sind richtig, scheitern aber an der Realität. Das Problem ist, dass es hier keine Saisonkarten gibt!
Tageskarte oder gar nichts, mehr Wahl hat man nicht und für viele Gewässer gibt es überhaupt keine Möglichkeit, an ihnen zu angeln, ohne in einem Verein zu sein.



Anaconda1983 schrieb:


> was ist mit diesem Kescher er ist auch von Balzer, gleiches Gummi Netz.... oder ist er zu kurz für mich?!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160385551626&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



Nein der Kescher ist insgesamt nicht zu kurz, aber seine Bügelarme sind es.
55cm ist zu wenig, jeder Fisch von der Größe, lässt sich bereits nur mit Mühe keschern, an nem 70cm Tier, das nicht still hält, wirst du schier kotzen vor Gefummel, das macht keinen Sinn, das Netz ist zu klein.
Bügelarme in 80cm sind schon angebracht. Es gibt sowieso keine zu großen Kescher nur zu kleine.



Anaconda1983 schrieb:


> ...er meinte er kann mir die Rute für 75 euro geben
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160306521385&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> und die Rolle für 65 euro, denk das ist ein guter angebot von ihm...oder??
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370304442333&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Sauber, guter Deal, gibt's nix zu meckern!


----------



## Anaconda1983 (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*

_Deine Überlegungen sind richtig, scheitern aber an der Realität. Das Problem ist, dass es hier keine Saisonkarten gibt!
Tageskarte oder gar nichts, mehr Wahl hat man nicht und für viele Gewässer gibt es überhaupt keine Möglichkeit, an ihnen zu angeln, ohne in einem Verein zu sein._

Ja es ist blöd, aber naja musst halt umziehen... Spass!:q muss mal schauen wie es da bei mir ist... hätte da einen richtig schönen waldsee...

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eschacher_Weiher 

mal sehen was der Experte zu diesem see so sagt!!! |kopfkrat#6
hm.. mit dem Verein usw... finde ich halt ne abzocke, wenn einer ne Saison karte bei uns will muss er mindestens 10 Std. für den Verein gearbeitet haben, oder wenn man nicht arbeiten will die 10 Std. dann muss man glaub ich 280 euro zahlen,sonst kostet die 180 euro! naja bin am überlegen was ich machen soll... vielleicht gehe ich da nur hin, sitze meine zeit ab und schaukele bishen die eier und verschwinde wieder...:q und habe die karte dann auch für 180 euro!



_Nein der Kescher ist insgesamt nicht zu kurz, aber seine Bügelarme sind es.
55cm ist zu wenig, jeder Fisch von der Größe, lässt sich bereits nur mit Mühe keschern, an nem 70cm Tier, das nicht still hält, wirst du schier kotzen vor Gefummel, das macht keinen Sinn, das Netz ist zu klein.
Bügelarme in 80cm sind schon angebracht. Es gibt sowieso keine zu großen Kescher nur zu kleine._

ok geht klar, dann werde ich aufjedenfall den größeren nehmen...der war bei den mal für 48 euro sofort kauf...mal sehen was ich morgen mit den so Handeln kann vielleicht bekomme ich denn ja für 35 wäre doch ein super schnäppchen oder??!



_Sauber, guter Deal, gibt's nix zu meckern!_

:vik: man tut was man kann!!!:q

du wie heisst du eigentlich??

brauche ich sonst noch was... aus seinem Laden?!


----------



## Sensitivfischer (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*



Anaconda1983 schrieb:


> _...aber bei dir Respekt, was du schon alles so gelernt hast... Erzieher??! dann hattest ja ne 4 jährige ausbildung hinter dir oder sogar 5 jährige?"!..._


_

Ich war beim letzten Jahrgang derer, die die 4- jährige Ausbildung machte und verkürzte diese um ein Jahr, per staatlich verordneter Ausnahme.
Grund: Ich machte die Ausbildung, nach meiner achtjährigen Dienstzeit als Zeitsoldat, an einer Fachschule der Bundeswehr in Karlsruhe und bekam angerechnet, dass ich als Vorgesetzter pädagogisch vorgebildet bin, Fachhochschulreife habe und ausgezeichnete Zeugnisse.
Den Kraftfahrer habe ich aus Langeweile, während meiner Dienstzeit, in meiner Freizeit, bei der IHK gemacht. Den Führerschein hatte ich ja schon vom Bund.
Auf diese Weise ist es mit Fleiß, nicht schwer Qualifikationen zu scheffeln. Hätte ich gewusst, dass mir das eher Nachteile bringt, hätte ich es gelassen._


----------



## Anaconda1983 (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Deine Überlegungen sind richtig, scheitern aber an der Realität. Das Problem ist, dass es hier keine Saisonkarten gibt!
> Tageskarte oder gar nichts, mehr Wahl hat man nicht und für viele Gewässer gibt es überhaupt keine Möglichkeit, an ihnen zu angeln, ohne in einem Verein zu sein.
> 
> 
> ...





Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Ich war beim letzten Jahrgang derer, die die 4- jährige Ausbildung machte und verkürzte diese um ein Jahr, per staatlich verordneter Ausnahme.
> Grund: Ich machte die Ausbildung, nach meiner achtjährigen Dienstzeit als Zeitsoldat, an einer Fachschule der Bundeswehr in Karlsruhe und bekam angerechnet, dass ich als Vorgesetzter pädagogisch vorgebildet bin, Fachhochschulreife habe und ausgezeichnete Zeugnisse.
> Den Kraftfahrer habe ich aus Langeweile, während meiner Dienstzeit, in meiner Freizeit, bei der IHK gemacht. Den Führerschein hatte ich ja schon vom Bund.
> Auf diese Weise ist es mit Fleiß, nicht schwer Qualifikationen zu scheffeln. Hätte ich gewusst, dass mir das eher Nachteile bringt, hätte ich es gelassen.




oh man, ist halt wirklich die blöde wirtschaftslage gerade...einfach blöd für viele! 
aber du bist wirklich über qualifiziert und bekommst keinen gescheiten job!!#d
vielleicht wird es ja ab nächstes jahr besser, oder wie mir halt einer erzählt hat der seinen job nicht mehr nach gehen wollte...sich einfach selbständig machen und riskieren, entweder es klappt oder es geht voll in die Hose.... aber man kann danach sagen man hats wenigstens versucht!!!

du bis morgen dann... werde dann mal ins bett gehen, muss morgen früh um 5 uhr raus!!:vaber naja,
bin ja dann ab dem 23.12.  bis zum 1.02 kurzarbeit daheim..da habe ich ganz viel zeit um zu lernen und hier fleißig ins forum zu schreiben!! 

naja, gute nacht dann!! man schreibt sich....|wavey:


----------



## Sensitivfischer (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*



Anaconda1983 schrieb:


> _.. hätte da einen richtig schönen waldsee...
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eschacher_Weiher
> 
> mal sehen was der Experte zu diesem see so sagt!!! _


_

Feines Teil, die Daten sprechen sehr für das Gewässer(2 Abläufe, Lage, Fischarten usw.), klingt viel versprechend.
Wenn die Sonne über den Tag hinweg, zufällig der Bahn folgen sollte, die ich in anhängendem Bild gezeichnet habe, dann wäre das sehr optimal und ich würde die markierten roten Bereiche als gute Fangplätze verdächtigen, wo der Köder hin sollte, zumindest unter angesprochener Voraussetzung(Sonnenstandsverlauf) und anhand dem was auf dem Foto, überhaupt erkennbar ist._


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*

Na, mit Karpfenangeln hat das ja nun nicht mehr so viel zu tun.Macht ja auch nix.
Ich schieb es mal in Angeln allgemein.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Na, mit Karpfenangeln hat das ja nun nicht mehr so viel zu tun.Macht ja auch nix.
> Ich schieb es mal in Angeln allgemein.



uuups, jaaaaa das stimmt wohl, also Karpfenangeln...genau genommen... nee nicht wirklich.|rotwerden|rotwerden|rotwerden
|sagnix

Danke dir!


----------



## Sensitivfischer (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*



Anaconda1983 schrieb:


> oh man, ist halt wirklich die blöde wirtschaftslage gerade...einfach blöd für viele!
> aber du bist wirklich über qualifiziert und bekommst keinen gescheiten job!!#d
> vielleicht wird es ja ab nächstes jahr besser, ...



Nein, das glaube ich nicht, ich vermute, dass das nie wieder besser werden wird.
1. Es gibt keinen Fachkräftemangel, sonst hätten Leute wie ich gescheite Arbeit, sondern nur einen Mangel an Fachkräften, die für 7,50 Euro Brutto zu arbeiten bereit sind.
2. In Usa sind 80% aller Hochschulabsolventen erstmal für mind. 2 Jahre ohne Job.
Es dauert ne Weile dann ist es hier genauso, leider u. verdammt sicher. Es traut sich bloß keiner der Politiker, das zu zugeben. Es gibt nicht mehr genug Arbeit, als das Beschäftigung, auch nur für jeden zweiten im Land möglich wäre.
Die 35 Stunden- Woche hätte nie abgeschafft werden dürfen.




Anaconda1983 schrieb:


> ...oder wie mir halt einer erzählt hat der seinen job nicht mehr nach gehen wollte...sich einfach selbständig machen und riskieren, entweder es klappt oder es geht voll in die Hose.... aber man kann danach sagen man hats wenigstens versucht!!!...



Davon geht gerade einer unglaublich großen Masse der Ar**h auf Grundeis, noch nie sind so viele insolvent gegangen und gleichzeitig werden immer mehr diese Idee haben. => fatale Entwicklung!

Bei deinem Kauf, denk mal drüber nach, ob du noch was als Rutenauflage brauchst, z.B. Banksticks, denn nen Rod Pod hast du ja nicht.
Sowas hier z.B.:
http://cgi.ebay.de/RUTENHALTER-STAH...ViewItemQQptZAngelzubehör?hash=item5635501541

Billig, funktionell, wenn kaputt, ist nicht viel Geld verloren.

oder stabiler und nie verkehrt, wenn man 2 hat:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Bankstick-Rutenh...ViewItemQQptZAngelzubehör?hash=item2557336284


----------



## Anaconda1983 (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Na, mit Karpfenangeln hat das ja nun nicht mehr so viel zu tun.Macht ja auch nix.
> Ich schieb es mal in Angeln allgemein.




wieso denn?! er erklärt mir nur wie ich am besten vor zu gehen  habe...#h


----------



## Anaconda1983 (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*

_Nein, das glaube ich nicht, ich vermute, dass das nie wieder besser werden wird._

hm... ist schwer zu sagen, ich denk halt es muss irgendwann mal aufwärts gehen, es kann nicht nur sein das es immer mehr arbeitlose werden und Deutschland immer mehr Schulden macht!!#q|bla:


_Die 35 Stunden- Woche hätte nie abgeschafft werden dürfen.

_da gebe ich dir vollkommen recht, ich selber habe normal ne 35 std. woche und arbeite 46,5std. aber bei uns sind das alles überstunden wo ich dann abfeiern kann!!




_Sowas hier z.B.:
http://cgi.ebay.de/RUTENHALTER-STAHL-70CM-5MM-V-AUFLAGE_W0QQitemZ370261628225QQcmdZViewItemQQptZAngelzubehör?hash=item5635501541

Billig, funktionell, wenn kaputt, ist nicht viel Geld verloren.

oder stabiler und nie verkehrt, wenn man 2 hat:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Bankstick-Rutenhalter-BANK-STICK-HEAVY-BOHRSP-75-120CM_W0QQitemZ160376775300QQcmdZViewItemQQptZAngelzubehör?hash=item2557336284[/QUOTE]
_ 
brauche ich alle beide...oder?!! ich habe ja zwei Ruten... dann brauche ich von jedem zwei oder??|kopfkrat


----------



## Anaconda1983 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*

So jetzt habe ich meine komplette Ausrüstung zusammen, alles was man so braucht von A bis Z und das verdanke ich Sensitivfischer!!! einfach top...der Mann der kennt sich wirklich aus, und das sage ich nciht einfach so sondern weil er auf jede frage eine Antwort hat!
Respekt, gibt wenige Leute die einem so helfen wie er!! 

wollte nur es loswerden Andi!!!


----------



## Sensitivfischer (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*



Anaconda1983 schrieb:


> So jetzt habe ich meine komplette Ausrüstung zusammen, alles was man so braucht von A bis Z und das verdanke ich Sensitivfischer!!! einfach top...der Mann der kennt sich wirklich aus, und das sage ich nciht einfach so sondern weil er auf jede frage eine Antwort hat!
> Respekt, gibt wenige Leute die einem so helfen wie er!!
> 
> wollte nur es loswerden Andi!!!



Danke, was soll ich sagen, es gibt auch nicht viel dankbare Menschen auf der Welt, Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel.:g
Der Punkt ist halt: "Ich kann meine Erfahrungen, mein Geld... alles für mich behalten, bloß ist die Sache die, das letzte Hemd hat keine Taschen, und das habe ich schon lange kapiert."
Sollen doch zu Lebzeiten, andere auch was davon haben, dann war mein Leben wenigstens nicht umsonst.


----------



## Knigge007 (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*

puhhhhhh ganze Fred durchgelesen..heidabizga........sensitive hats wieder gerissen!#6


OP CarpHeart.tv usw,.. haste ja schon von Fisch und Fang gibts seit ~2 Monaten auch so ein Kanal den ich jedenfalls besser wie bissclips finde nur da so neu halt noch recht wenig Video Material am Start ist aber das wird ja noch.....

http://www.youtube.com/user/fischundfangmagazin


Sensitivefischer das mit deiner Pirsch wenn du das Gewässer morgens abcheckst usw,.. könntest mir wenn du Böcke hast später irgendwann mal etwas genauer erklären aber da komm ich dann auf dich zu.

Jedenfalls wollt ich mich auch nochmals bedanken für deine Hilfe u.a. auch Heute Abend,is ja nicht selbstverständlich das ein fremder sich so mirnichts dirnichts den ganzen Shop anschaut und einem Sachen raussucht(mein ich jetzt auf unsere PN Aktion bezogen) und seine kostbare Zeit opfert.:vik:

Zwecks Rute kauf ich auf jeden Fall auch die Chub Outkast wohl dann in dem Moritz Shop..dort is die Rute ja bald 50€ billiger wie in den anderen Shops...loooool

Nur welche Länge 3,6m oder 3,9m(?) und mit 2,75lbs weil die 3lbs ja doch sehr steif sein soll und die Drills mit der 2,75er mehr Fun machen.

Achso genau wie ich hier rauslesen konnte hab ich bei meiner Angeldomäne Bestellung Heute/Gestern Abend beim Futterkorb glaub einen Fehlkauf gemacht..diesen  https://www.shop.angel-domaene.de/product_info.php/info/p880_Futterkorb-mit-Bleischlitten.html  hab ich gekauft mit 30g Blei...wenn ich das Futter noch dazunehme komm ich ja beim Futterkorb schon auf ein Gesamt Gewicht von ~50g hmmm.......wohl zu schwer oder?

Da steht ja dabei man könne den Bleischlitten austauschen..wenn ich das richtig verstehe heisst ich kann da einen mit 20g 10g 40g halt wie ich will draufmachen oder bin ich total falsch?

Weil dann könnt ichs ja so lassen und einfach leichteres Blei dazukaufen....hmmmm

Also ich geh jetzt auch mal ins NESCHT hab schon VIERECKIGE Augen

Gn8 bzw euch Arbeiter juten morgen....lool|wavey:


----------



## Sensitivfischer (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> ...
> Sensitivefischer das mit deiner Pirsch wenn du das Gewässer morgens abcheckst usw,.. könntest mir wenn du Böcke hast später irgendwann mal etwas genauer erklären aber da komm ich dann auf dich zu....


Mach das, denn im Moment weiß ich noch nicht so richtig was du wissen willst, da ich in dem Post dazu, eigentlich schon alles schrieb.



Knigge007 schrieb:


> ...Jedenfalls wollt ich mich auch nochmals bedanken für deine Hilfe u.a. auch Heute Abend,is ja nicht selbstverständlich das ein fremder sich so mirnichts dirnichts den ganzen Shop anschaut und einem Sachen raussucht(mein ich jetzt auf unsere PN Aktion bezogen) und seine kostbare Zeit opfert.:vik:....


Bitte schön!



Knigge007 schrieb:


> ....Zwecks Rute kauf ich auf jeden Fall auch die Chub Outkast wohl dann in dem Moritz Shop..dort is die Rute ja bald 50€ billiger wie in den anderen Shops...loooool
> 
> Nur welche Länge 3,6m oder 3,9m(?) und mit 2,75lbs weil die 3lbs ja doch sehr steif sein soll und die Drills mit der 2,75er mehr Fun machen....


Für normale Distanzen reicht die 3,6 Meter mit 2,75lbs, wenn man nahezu nur an stillen Gewässern fischt.




Knigge007 schrieb:


> ...Weil dann könnt ichs ja so lassen und einfach leichteres Blei dazukaufen....hmmmm...


...
Kannst du, das Blei ist nur geklemmt. Für sowas kannst du auch Dachdeckerblei nehmen u. selber in passende Größe schneiden, kostet fast nichts.


Guten Morgen, ...bis heute Abend!


----------



## Anaconda1983 (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*

_puhhhhhh ganze Fred durchgelesen..heidabizga........sensitive hats wieder gerissen!#6_

tja da kommt schon was zusammen, wenn ein Sensitivfischer am Werk ist...#6er hat mir die ganze Angelausrüstung zusammen gestellt, und wirklich alles vom feinsten... 
Die Chub Outcast kann ich dir wirklich nur empfehlen ( habe sie auch beim Moritz gekauft am 11. dezember und muss immer noch auf die Rute warten weil sie so gefragt ist...habe auch schon mit dem verkäufer tel. und er hat mir vergewissert das ich sie aufjedenfalle bekommen würde,muss nur mich gedulden weil sie nichts auf Lager haben!!:q um so mehr ist die freude auf später!!




http://www.youtube.com/user/fischundfangmagazin

also das Fischundfangmagazine ist Top habe mir gerade ein paar videos reingezogen...#6


.

_Jedenfalls wollt ich mich auch nochmals bedanken für deine Hilfe u.a. auch Heute Abend,is ja nicht selbstverständlich das ein fremder sich so mirnichts dirnichts den ganzen Shop anschaut und einem Sachen raussucht(mein ich jetzt auf unsere PN Aktion bezogen) und seine kostbare Zeit opfert._:vik:
Ja das stimmt, gibt wirklich wenige Menschen die so Hilfsbereit sind wie Sensitivfischer...  nochmal!! #r#g


_Zwecks Rute kauf ich auf jeden Fall auch die Chub Outkast wohl dann in dem Moritz Shop..dort is die Rute ja bald 50€ billiger wie in den anderen Shops...loooool_

wie schon geschrieben...da liegst du auf jedenfall nicht daneben und hast super Rute für wenig Geld, musst halt bisschen warten, weil sie nicht viel auf Lager haben!

_Nur welche Länge 3,6m oder 3,9m(?) und mit 2,75lbs weil die 3lbs ja doch sehr steif sein soll und die Drills mit der 2,75er mehr Fun machen.


_#6 3,6m und 2,75lbs habe ich .... die muss normal auch reichen und wie doch schon beschrieben hast viel Fun beim Drill! 


viel spass beim zusammen stellen, 

grüße aus dem Allgäu!#h|supergri


----------



## Knigge007 (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*

Moinsen.........boahhhhh noch nich so fit.....wollt gestern eigentlich so gegen 1Uhr ins Bett dann bin ich irgendwie hier im Karpfenforum gelandet und hab mir mit diesem hier 3 aktuelle Ruten/Rollen Freds durchgelesen...und bin dabei irgendwie total hängen geblieben.....|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh::q

Jo dann las ich das mit dem 30g Futterkorb so....was meint Ihr ist ein 30g Futterkorb für die 2,75lbs 3,6m Chub Outkastetwas zu schwer,oder geht das grad noch so?


Jo jo die Chub Outkast hab ich schon seit 2 Wochen im Auge hätt se mir wohl schon längst gekauft wenn ich se irgendwo für 75€ gefunden hätte weil meist kostet se halt 115€.

Schon derbe hab mir gestern die Shimano Bautrunner Aero GTE C bestellt für 76€..normal kostet die Rolle halt 130€(wär auch was für dich gewesen aber hast ja schon eingekauft).

Glaub für uns Angler ist der Dezember Hauptsaison zum Gerätschaft kaufen weil halt alle Shops Ihre Lager leerräumen wollen um Platz für die neuen Modelle zu schaffen.

OP deinen Fischerschein haste noch nicht gemacht?

Weil hab mich gestern schon gewundert das du deine Prüfung erst irgendwann im Frühjahr hast...weil wir hatten hier in Ba-Wü ja erst vor 4 Wochen Prüfung(bei mir also alles auch noch ganz frisch).
Dachte das ist in jedem Bundeslang einheitlich was die Prüfungszeiten angeht.


Gruß


----------



## Anaconda1983 (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*

[_QUOTE=Knigge007;2764130]Moinsen.........boahhhhh noch nich so fit.....wollt gestern eigentlich so gegen 1Uhr ins Bett dann bin ich irgendwie hier im Karpfenforum gelandet und hab mir mit diesem hier 3 aktuelle Ruten/Rollen Freds durchgelesen...und bin dabei irgendwie total hängen geblieben.....|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh::q_

ja da brauchst schon sehr viel zeit um alles durch zulesen!!! |supergri
_
Jo dann las ich das mit dem 30g Futterkorb so....was meint Ihr ist ein 30g Futterkorb für die 2,75lbs 3,6m Chub Outkastetwas zu schwer,oder geht das grad noch so?_
da musst du mal den Spezialisten fragen Sensitivfischer... er kann dir die Frage beantworten...#6

_Jo jo die Chub Outkast hab ich schon seit 2 Wochen im Auge hätt se mir wohl schon längst gekauft wenn ich se irgendwo für 75€ gefunden hätte weil meist kostet se halt 115€._

ja stimmt. moritz ist der billigste gewesen... musst dir mal das video bei youtube anschauen.... ist echt krass!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lsh87axrgkk

_Schon derbe hab mir gestern die Shimano Bautrunner Aero GTE C bestellt für 76€..normal kostet die Rolle halt 130€(wär auch was für dich gewesen aber hast ja schon eingekauft)._

ja habe schon eine sehr gute Rolle ...
http://cgi.ebay.de/Spro-RED-ARC-RED...rt_Angelsport_Angelrollen?hash=item2557e38874


_Glaub für uns Angler ist der Dezember Hauptsaison zum Gerätschaft kaufen weil halt alle Shops Ihre Lager leerräumen wollen um Platz für die neuen Modelle zu schaffen.

_genau jetzt musst man zu schnappen... deswegen kaufe ich mich jetzt schon mal ein,obwohl ich mein schein erst im märz mache!!|supergri


----------



## Knigge007 (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*

Danke das Chub Outkast Video bei YouTube hab ich schon vor 2 Wochen gesehen..seither krieg ich die Rute auch nichmehr ausm Kopf und für 75€ chlag ich ohne zu überlegen zu!

Habe gerade das von nem Angeldomäne Mitarbeiter als Antwort auf die Frage zwecks dem Futterkorb bekommen....

Hallo,

die Bleischlitten der Futterkörbe lassen sich austauschen.
Wir haben jedoch keine einzelnen Bleischlitten im Sortiment.

Man Kann jedoch die Schlitten unter den Körben austauschen, solang die Körbe die selbe Länge haben.
Sie können jedoch nicht z.B. ein 50gr. Schlitten auf einen 20gr. Korb setzten, da der 20gr. wesendlich kleiner ist als der 50gr. Korb.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte Ihnen weiterhelfen.
------
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
******************

*Angel Domäne



*Jetzt weiß ich halt echt nicht was ich machen soll.....

Als ich vor 2 Wochen meinen Kescher(habe übrigens auch den Balzer Metallica Premium Kescher in 80cm mit dem gummierten Netz gekauft,da kam für mich als Metaller überhaupt nichts anderes in Frage,das Gelenk ist richtig massives Alu hätte ich echt nicht gedacht als Ihn das 1. mal ausgepackt habe.
Gibt ja aber noch den DAM und Cormoran hat auch so einen Hammerkopf Kescher dieser kostet nur 30€ in der Größe leider ohne das gummierte Netz,gibt in dem Fall von 3 Firmen diese Hammerkopf Kescher aber der Balzer is glaub der einzigste mitm gummierten Netz,denk u.a. auch deshalb ist er etwas teurer wie die 2 anderen und wegem Aluminium wohl auch noch.

Hmm total vom Thema abgekommen.....achso ja habe einen ovalen Futterkorb zuhause ohne Gewicht und einen billigen der auch oval ist mit 20g Blei innendrin,sind aber ganz andere Futterkörbe wie der wo ich jetzt bestellt hab die sind oben und unten "geschlossen".
Sind im Vergleich zu diesem Futterkorb zwar nicht der Bringer aber haben nichtmal 50Cent gekostet von daher.....

Bin am überlegen ob ich nochmal ne Email schreib das die mir noch einen dieser Futterkörbe mit 10g zu meiner Bestellung dazumachen weil dann hätte ich 4 Futterkörbe von 0-30g hierliegen,glaub das mach ich auch.


Achja Anaconda für meine kleine Spinnrute(Skelletor 8-32g WG 2,7m Länge) habe ich mir auch die RedArc gekauft aber das 10200er Modell beides zusammen hat mich 165€ gekostet,die RedArc 65€(gabs bzw gibts immer noch bei A&M Angelsport für 65€),die Rute hab ich auch von dort.

Mir fehlt jetzt nur noch eine Rolle für meine 2. Spinnrute mit nem WG -55g..aber hab da schon die Stradic GTM 2500 RB im Auge...kostet normal 130€ würdshier  http://www.nordfishing77.de/   gerade für 75€ geben....naja hab ja noch ne Woche Zeit(mus sensitive mal fragen was er davon hält).


*Dann lern auch viel* das du das auch sicher schaffst,ich war so ehrgeizig( schon zuviel des guten)das ich alle 2,5-max. 3 Tage den gesamten Fragenkatalog mit 835 Fragen einmal durch hatte...das Tempo hab ich über 8 Wochen durchgezogen und wie schon fast erwartet mit 0 Fehlern die Prüfung gemacht.
Ich kanns wie du wohl auch kaum erwarten bis der 28.Februar ist und ich endlich an unsere 3 Seen + Bach gehen darf.....

War bei mir mega sick die letzten Jahre...hab mich vor 5 Jahren schonmal zum Fischerkurs angemeldet und musste nach 2 Kurstagen wegen meinem Arbeitgeber abbrechen.....#d
Vor 2 Jahren hab ich mich wieder angemeldet und habe von den 8 Kurstagen 6 besucht gehabt und musste beim 7. Kurs wieder wegen dem selben Arbeitgeber abbrechen....dafür könnt ich Ihn Heut noch erwürgen.........also ~320€ zum Fenster rausgeschmissen....

Naja egal jetzt hab ich den Schein ja endlich.


----------



## Knigge007 (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!*

Jetzt muss ich grad mal was fragen.....

Grad gesehen von den Chub Ruten gibts ja die Outkast,die Spod,Outkast`9 und 10 Stalker,Chub Snopper und ne Chub Marker die alle ca im gleichen Preissegment liegen.

Was ist jetzt an den Ruten der Unterschied,die Aktion oder was?




EDIT sorry fürn Doppelpost war keine Absicht


----------

